# SureFire P1R Peacekeeper rechargeable flashlight



## Kif (Aug 23, 2014)

I collect Surefire flashlights for years and this is my first time pre-order New Surefire flashlight. This is the first Surefire official made flashlight using 18650 rechargeable battery and I want to be the part of this history.
I ordered the B version which has dual LED output. 600 Lumens on high and 15 Lumens on low, and with clicky type tail cap.

The following are the photos

front side of box




back side of box




600 lumens with 1.75 hrs run time and 15 lumens with 46 hrs run time




box open view




P1R flashlight








18650 battery charger




using with indoor power cord




using with car 12V adapter




back side of the 18650 battery charger




the included 18650 is 2600 mAh




the battery was made in June 2014 (?)




It finally has newer CREE XML2 LED




Size comparison with Fury P2X and P3X




The lumens of the P1X is between P2X & P3X and the hot spots are all very similar. The P1R will be very handy in actual use even with a little bit expensive than Fury P2X


*Update:*
Post a photo with head battery contact side
There is a small spring like other newer Fury/6PX/G2X
It can use flat head 18650 without any problem
I only have AW protected 2600 mAh 18650 so I am not sure if the P1R can take bigger 18650








Top to bottom:
AW protected 18650 2600 mAh
Surefire 18650 2600 mAh
AW protected 18650 2200 mAh


----------



## skyfire (Aug 23, 2014)

just what i need. another surefire to add to my "to buy list". ha!

the P1R looks great. i like its styling more than the fury. pleasantly surprised it came with a XM-L2. :thumbsup:
any ideal where the charger was made? that charger is interesting. "employs CC/CV charging". lifetime warranty should apply to the charger as well?

thanks for sharing!


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice photos. The battery looks like it might be unprotected, is that true? Did you see if any common 3400mAh cell would fit?


----------



## sassaquin (Aug 23, 2014)

skyfire said:


> that charger is interesting. "employs CC/CV charging". lifetime warranty should apply to the charger as well?
> 
> thanks for sharing!



Surefire warranties rechargeable batteries and chargers for two years from date of purchase.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 24, 2014)

P1R is rated 1.7 and 46 hrs with the included battery, so if 3400 mAh cells fit, a bit of math tells us we'll get 2.2 hours on high and 60 hours in low? Awesome. :-D


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice stuff!! Thanks for posting Kif!
Perhaps the first CPFer with SureFire's first factory 18650 torch? First poster for sure! Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice! If the battery here is unprotected then hopefully someone can test if it fits protected batteries.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the photos. SureFire finally with a 18650 light  Have they seen 'the light'?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome photo's. Looks like the P1R uses the XML2 from the pic. Very exciting light.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Kif, I'm extra pumped now, mine should arrive by midweek.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Nice photos. The battery looks like it might be unprotected, is that true? Did you see if any common 3400mAh cell would fit?


How do you tell if a battery is protected or not? Is there something I should look for when ordering battery? Dealers like Fasttech in Hong Kong don't even know what a protected battery is when I emailed them to enquire. Considering the safety standards set by SF, I don't really think they would risk their reputation by providing an unprotected battery, but I am just making an assumption here.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a couple of Eagletac 18650's and it says protected right on the battery.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 24, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> How do you tell if a battery is protected or not? Is there something I should look for when ordering battery? Dealers like Fasttech in Hong Kong don't even know what a protected battery is when I emailed them to enquire. Considering the safety standards set by SF, I don't really think they would risk their reputation by providing an unprotected battery, but I am just making an assumption here.



You should be able to tell by looking at the wrapper on the battery. Also the size specs of the battery. Longer sized, ie. 68mm or more are usually protected, 65mm are usually unprotected. 
http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/battery protection UK.html


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> You should be able to tell by looking at the wrapper on the battery. Also the size specs of the battery. Longer sized, ie. 68mm or more are usually protected, 65mm are usually unprotected.
> http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/battery protection UK.html


Thanks. I was just curious how StandardBattery could tell that it is an unprotected battery just by visual acquisition alone. Doesn't seem to indicate on the wrapper.


----------



## Kif (Aug 24, 2014)

RobertMM said:


> P1R is rated 1.7 and 46 hrs with the included battery, so if 3400 mAh cells fit, a bit of math tells us we'll get 2.2 hours on high and 60 hours in low? Awesome. :-D


I don't have bigger 18650 so I am not sure if P1R can fit bigger battery
There are still some room when putting in 2600 mAh 18650 though




RI Chevy said:


> You should be able to tell by looking at the wrapper on the battery. Also the size specs of the battery. Longer sized, ie. 68mm or more are usually protected, 65mm are usually unprotected.
> http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/battery protection UK.html



I guess this Surefire 18650 is protected since there is a small diameter change in the tail side of the battery
I also update a photo compared with other AW batteries


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 24, 2014)

The battery photos would seem to show they are protected. The head-on shot looks like a circuit running the length of the battery under the wrapper and the other shots appear to show a board added on the negative end. The boards are typically slightly smaller and are not always centred.
My only experience with unprotected 18650s are from drill packs and they are the same diameter right down to the negative plate, no taper under the wrapper.
I would agree with pj, I can`t see SureFire putting out a rechargeable LiCo battery without a pcb. But hey, I`ve been wrong before!


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 24, 2014)

The Surefire battery does look like it is protected to me as well, based on the photo provided. I also seriously doubt that Surefire would sell or include an unprotected cell with this new light.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2014)

Up All Night said:


> The battery photos would seem to show they are protected. *The head-on shot looks like a circuit running the length of the battery under the wrapper and the other shots appear to show a board added on the negative end.* The boards are typically slightly smaller and are not always centred.
> My only experience with unprotected 18650s are from drill packs and they are the same diameter right down to the negative plate, no taper under the wrapper.
> I would agree with pj, I can`t see SureFire putting out a rechargeable LiCo battery without a pcb. But hey, I`ve been wrong before!


That was what I noticed too when looking at the head-on photo of the battery.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 24, 2014)

Kif said:


> ...
> I guess this Surefire 18650 is protected since there is a small diameter change in the tail side of the battery
> I also update a photo compared with other AW batteries


Yes i agree in that shot the taper at the end of the cell is quite evident. I see what others are saying about the head-on shot also. Thanks!


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ah man sf branded 18650's and charger?! I didn't know that was going to happen with the peacekeeper, i want the single stage version of this soo bad. Thankfully I already sold my triad after the sf purge, so i'd be safe even if i had the cash.


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 24, 2014)

I wonder what the BIN is on the XML2? SF has almost always gone with Neutral Whites but on occasion we have seen them too far into the cool range. Would love to see some beam shots against known XML2.


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 24, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Ah man sf branded 18650's and charger?! I didn't know that was going to happen with the peacekeeper, i want the single stage version of this soo bad. Thankfully I already sold my triad after the sf purge, so i'd be safe even if i had the cash.



If the driver is anything like on the Fury's than all one would have to do is cut one of the traces as shown in picture 15.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 24, 2014)

m4a1usr said:


> If the driver is anything like on the Fury's than all one would have to do is cut one of the traces as shown in picture 15.



I think there is or is going to be a single mode factory version.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 24, 2014)

Kif, does the included battery fit snug in the body? Or is there any room, maybe half a millimeter or so?


----------



## ryank17 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, thanks for a great review.

I'm about to order myself one, and just need runtime graph so bad..

Does anybody have one? 

Thank you.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 25, 2014)

We are all waiting for Selfbuilt, 880arm or Robin24k for that.


----------



## ryank17 (Aug 25, 2014)

RobertMM said:


> We are all waiting for Selfbuilt, 880arm or Robin24k for that.


got it. thanks.

Also, does anybody know when will 1000 lumen version of ub3t/m3lt be available?

Thank you.


----------



## TMedina (Aug 25, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> I think there is or is going to be a single mode factory version.



Yup - Surefire planning on releasing a "tactical" single-mode variant as well.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 25, 2014)

Hopefully a "Pro" variant as well, with Low-High user interface.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 25, 2014)

If this follows tradition, A will be single + twisty and B will be 2mode + clicky. If the A tailcap is the same inside as the R1, it can made clicky as well.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 26, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Nice photos. The battery looks like it might be unprotected, is that true? Did you see if any common 3400mAh cell would fit?



Looks like a protected cell to me. Unprotected cells don't have that extra bit on the -ve contact under the shrink wrap.

EDIT: I've just ordered my P1R. I really don't need one of these but I couldn't help it.


----------



## HitFactor (Aug 26, 2014)

I received a P1R today and put the Surefire 2600mAh cell on charge and dropped in a fully charged Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 mAh unprotected cell. There is just a little shake with this battery in it and no end cap.

The beam has a bit of a greenish tint. A very bright hot spot and even fill. My Zebralight SC600w II L2 (pinkish tint) is like a floodlight compared to the P1R. I didn't notice the P1R heating up like the Zebralight does. The P1R is 1.6 ounces heavier than the Zebralight, but doesn't feel like it in the hand.


----------



## TheVat26 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm dying to see some beamshots and a runtime graph, or maybe just a test to see if if drops to 350-400 lumens after a few minutes. At what point of the 1.75 hour runtime on the supplied 2600 18650 does the output appear too "dim" for tactical use? 

I couldn't find any info stating the warranty only stays intact if you use the supplied Surefire 18650, although they say it can run on any 18650.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 27, 2014)

HitFactor said:


> I received a P1R today and put the Surefire 2600mAh cell on charge and dropped in a fully charged Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 mAh unprotected cell. There is just a little shake with this battery in it and no end cap.
> 
> The beam has a bit of a greenish tint. A very bright hot spot and even fill. My Zebralight SC600w II L2 (pinkish tint) is like a floodlight compared to the P1R. I didn't notice the P1R heating up like the Zebralight does. The P1R is 1.6 ounces heavier than the Zebralight, but doesn't feel like it in the hand.




Thanks for your thoughts on the P1R! ... :thumbsup: 

Pops


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 28, 2014)

Yay 3400s fit! 
That 1.75 hr is probably time to 50 lumens, consistent with SF's tactical runtime.
With 3400s it could be around 2.2hrs and 60 hrs for low.


----------



## marinemaster (Aug 28, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## TheVat26 (Aug 28, 2014)

Couldn't wait anymore, ordered one. Only beamshots is a quick video on brightguy.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 29, 2014)

I got my P1R, but I'm making DNS changes for LED-Resource and need to keep content in sync, so I can't upload anything right now.

The light uses an XM-L2 and the same reflector as the Fury, so no surprises there - beam pattern is identical. Tint is a little bit warmer with a slight hint of green, which is very nice (no blue/purple on the edges).


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 29, 2014)

Awaiting your review when your server is done! Always enjoyed your review.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 29, 2014)

I am eager for your review too, Robin24K.:-D
Thorough and concise, and the graphs are my favorite. I'd expect the curve on this one to be similar to the Fury as well. 18650 is exciting though, no more lathe!


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 29, 2014)

DNS still hasn't fully propagated, so try again in a bit if this doesn't load:


----------



## kj2 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## TheVat26 (Aug 30, 2014)

Robin, per your preliminary test, it gets 20 minutes of bright light, with an hour and a half of 350+ lumens (still bright) then another 15 minutes of warning to change/recharge? I am so glad I ordered this light because that was exactly the requirements I was looking for. And that's just with the 2600mah. A 3100 or 3400 is going to be much better. Even the cr123 curve is excellent.

Pardon my ignorance, but does this light (on lith ion) give the most power it can dependent on the amount of voltage in the cell? Doesn't look like a forced step down and it looks more efficient than the Fury on cr123 and 18650. A lot of lumen pushers give 850+, then force step down, giving an unrealistic indicator how much runtime you will actually get. So I got the tactical version and max output, max output, max output will plot like this? My XT11 has significantly shorter life on a similar cell when used in max only durations. 

Hope or I didn't repeat myself but this seems like the ideal light for LEO duty use considering size, interface, runtime, and brightness. Robin thanks for putting this up!


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 30, 2014)

It's 10 minutes to 95% on lithium-ion and 5 minutes to 95% on lithium primary. You'll get plenty of warning before it turns off (2h 19min), and both versions of the P1R will behave similarly.

The step-down is forced/programmed, so if you use it in bursts, total runtime will be less. I haven't tested it yet, but if the battery is partially drained, it still should have the same runtime curve.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is the forced step down related to a temp sensor on the driver? It's not a deal breaker on the light for me.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 30, 2014)

It's not related to temperature or time, so my guess would be battery voltage.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 30, 2014)

this looks good


----------



## kyhunter1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Will it bounce back to full output each time if only used for short runs?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 30, 2014)

kyhunter1 said:


> Will it bounce back to full output each time if only used for short runs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Surefire claimed a two seconds reset timing on this. Bummer! When they offered a one second reset timing on the E1DL, I was overjoyed and it quickly became my favorite Surefire flashlight. After taking a step forward with the E1DL, they took a step back with the P1R. The video posted above very clearly shows that the light still came on in low output after about a second from off.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 30, 2014)

kyhunter1 said:


> Will it bounce back to full output each time if only used for short runs?


If you wait at least a few seconds between runs (need to let the memory drain), it will go back to full output or as much as the battery allows.



pjandyho said:


> Surefire claimed a two seconds reset timing on this. Bummer! When they offered a one second reset timing on the E1DL, I was overjoyed and it quickly became my favorite Surefire flashlight. After taking a step forward with the E1DL, they took a step back with the P1R. The video posted above very clearly shows that the light still came on in low output after about a second from off.


I think he was referring to resetting the step-down, not changing the output level. Regardless, the reset time for changing output levels is a little bit longer than one second.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 30, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> I think he was referring to resetting the step-down, not changing the output level. Regardless, the reset time for changing output levels is a little bit longer than one second.


Oh yes! My bad! Now that you mentioned, I realized that I had totally misunderstood the question.


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank's kif for that introduction, I bought the P1R tactical switch (single mode). 

I can't wait to test it.


----------



## TheVat26 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm excited and a little bummed when my P1R Tactical arrived today. 
I'm excited that the beam is beautiful. The throw seems pretty good and the spill is huge. The knurling is just the right texture, and the finish is flawless.

I'm bummed that there are a few things that are kinda cheap feeling. The charger is nothing fancy; my nitecore I2 seems like a luxury peice in comparison. The battery wrap seems a little flimsy and doesn't sit flush with the while body in some parts. It won't get caught on anything, but my Eagletac 3100's look and feel more robust, especially at the + button top. The body threads are not nearly as crisp as my old 6P's. They are very gritty, kinda sharp like on Solarforce hosts. 
The twisty tailcap is a HUGE disappointment. It works great in constant on. However, unlike the 6P, there is no "right spot" that you can freely momentary press as a signal. I tried mm after mm of different loose spots and near every time after I would release from momentary, it would flicker, or seem to remain on at about 1/4 power. The travel of the switch is very very very short and requires A LOT of pressure to activate. I have been using it for about 5 minutes and my thumb is a little sore. The spring connecting to the negative of the battery has a little nub that is also tearing into the battery terminal. There a large gouge in the rear of my battery, and I'm not going to use it anymore. Don't know his thick it is there. My Eagletac's work just fine so I will stick with those. Why wasn't it bent upwards from the factory?

I will use this more tonight. The good news is the Malkoff clicky works like a dream on the P1R. 
Cliff notes: Be very careful with the twisty as it will tear a hole in the rear of the battery and the threads in the tailcap feel like they are lined with sand.


----------



## RGB_LED (Sep 3, 2014)

KIF, thanks for the mini-review - it's great to see your thoughts on the P1R. 

TheVat26, great comments as well. Those little things that you pointed out are what I was looking to hear as well. Just one question: you mentioned you used the Malkoff clicky - so the threas matched? 

I was pretty pumped to hear about this light but now I'm wondering if small things like the tailcap may be a bit of a deal-breaker. I'd be curious to hear from those who bought the two-stage version and their thoughts on the tailcap.


----------



## TheVat26 (Sep 3, 2014)

RGB, yes the Malkoff tailcap is a perfect fit. I was debating getting the Z59, but don't know if the finish would match. The MD tailcap anodizing is a close match, and even the knurling is nearly the same pattern. 

I dont know know how surefire did it, but the throw (100 yards) is very strong with a very wide hotspot. The Surefire promo video shows the beam as super floody with blue hues, but it's not like that in person. At 25 yards it looks about 8-10 yards wide and it swells the farther you go and maintains that punch with such a crisp clarity. The tint isn't quite nuetral, just brilliant white with a slight touch of green. I didn't notice it until others have pointed it out. I got mine for $175 and although expensive, I think its worth it, basic charger and all. 
*Another reason why I like the Malkoff tailcap? Tail stand. Mclicky. Malkoff warranty. Will lock out. I haven't had a chance to use the Malkoff clip or the darksucks clip but there is just enough of a gap for it to work.


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 3, 2014)

It is good to have such small but important details. Makes it clearer to someone who is thinking of getting it. Thx TheVat26!


----------



## Appletz (Sep 3, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> The twisty tailcap is a HUGE disappointment. It works great in constant on. However, unlike the 6P, there is no "right spot" that you can freely momentary press as a signal. I tried mm after mm of different loose spots and near every time after I would release from momentary, it would flicker, or seem to remain on at about 1/4 power. *The travel of the switch is very very very short and requires A LOT of pressure to activate. I have been using it for about 5 minutes and my thumb is a little sore.* The spring connecting to the negative of the battery has a little nub that is also tearing into the battery terminal. There a large gouge in the rear of my battery, and I'm not going to use it anymore. Don't know his thick it is there. My Eagletac's work just fine so I will stick with those. Why wasn't it bent upwards from the factory?



I definitely agree regarding the tactical switch. It's very stiff and I have to basically white knuckle the light to get it to operate consistently. After a week of use I'm adjusting to it but I wish it was a tad more forgiving. I otherwise like the light a lot. The spill is impressive.

Is the Z59 surefire tail confirmed to work with the P1R? Debating that or the Malkoff... I do like that you can tailstand the Malkoff.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 3, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Kif (Sep 3, 2014)

Although I already knew the answer but I still tested the Z59 tail cap on P1R.
The Z59 tail cap is interchangeable with P1R's tail cap
Actually the guts are even the same (with newer version of the Z59)
Use the malkoff tail cap on P1R should also have no problem


----------



## kssmith (Sep 3, 2014)

I got my Peacekeeper yesterday, and used it last night at work. I have been excited about this light, and was very impressed with it. I have the two stage version, clicky. I am a LEO, so a great light is a must. I think that the clicky switch is excellent, and I'm really happy that they made the high output first on this, unlike the Furys. The output was impressive with its great combination of both throw and spill. The only two complaints I have so far are; it's a little too short for a primary light (IMO) and it's a little light. I prefer a tad more weight on my lights. I have the UNR that I use as my primary work light. It's unfortunate to hear the problems with the twisty version. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## TheVat26 (Sep 4, 2014)

Spoke with Surefire CS today and they are sending me another twisty and battery. Very happy that they authorized this over the phone. I've never had to deal with Surefire CS before and it was quite reassuring knowing someone is there to answer the phone and a solution was resolved within just a couple of minutes.

I dont have a older twisty 6P tailcap right now, but Surefire told me it works just fine. So it's a good option to those who prefer the butter smooth twisty of the older 6P's to the stiff stock one on the P1R.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 7, 2014)

P1R Peacekeeper review is up. It is an awesome light.



Robin24k said:


> It's not related to temperature or time, so my guess would be battery voltage.



I agree there is no timer but I think it's temperature and voltage. See the following chart . . .





The first test (blue line on graph) was conducted with the light positioned so that air could move freely around it. Runtime was right on spec of 1.75 hours to 10%. Since this result was so different from yours I suspected heat was a player so I ran the test again with the Peacekeeper covered by a small box to trap all the heat in. You can see the results on the graph. 



pjandyho said:


> Surefire claimed a two seconds reset timing on this. Bummer! When they offered a one second reset timing on the E1DL, I was overjoyed and it quickly became my favorite Surefire flashlight . . .



I don't want to get your hopes up too much but I think the reset timing is less than 2 seconds. I'm not sure it's quite 1 second but it feels like less than two. Perhaps someone else can confirm (or refute) this.



TheVat26 said:


> The twisty tailcap is a HUGE disappointment. It works great in constant on. However, unlike the 6P, there is no "right spot" that you can freely momentary press as a signal. I tried mm after mm of different loose spots and near every time after I would release from momentary, it would flicker, or seem to remain on at about 1/4 power. The travel of the switch is very very very short and requires A LOT of pressure to activate. I have been using it for about 5 minutes and my thumb is a little sore. The spring connecting to the negative of the battery has a little nub that is also tearing into the battery terminal.



I had much the same experience with the tactical tailcap. I don't think it is any different than previous tactical caps but rather the 18650 is the slightest bit longer than 2xCR123. When I loaded the light with CR123s the switch feels and acts just like all my other tactical tailcaps and is much easier to operate. They will definitely need to make some tweaks for ease of operation and to reduce the wear on the battery's negative terminal.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 8, 2014)

880arm said:


> I don't want to get your hopes up too much but I think the reset timing is less than 2 seconds. I'm not sure it's quite 1 second but it feels like less than two. Perhaps someone else can confirm (or refute) this.


Suddenly I possess a glimmer of hope. I hope it's real. Again, thanks for the fantastic review that we have all been waiting for. Both yourself and Robin24K!


----------



## prop (Sep 8, 2014)

How does the beam compare to the R1 Lawman? Same throw?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Having checked on Surefire's website, it is good to see that you can still use CR123 'if necessary'.



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the photos. SureFire finally with a 18650 light  Have they seen 'the light'?



But they haven't quite got the idea of using rechargeable batteries. They call this a 'rechargeable' light, but it is not, it is a light using a rechargeable battery. A poor description to have on the box. Especially when you consider that the benefit here is the ability to carry spare rechargeable cells.

Frequently 'rechargeable' lights have built in battery packs which are not user changeable. This makes them generally smaller, but less flexible than lights you can change the battery in.

I would expect a 'rechargeable' light to allow me to plug a charger directly into the light itself.

Surefire call this a 'game changer' on their website. However this is a bit like Apple adding a new feature to iOS which has been in use in the Android world for a few years already, and then selling the new iphone with an 'amazing innovation'.

A step in the right direction for Surefire, but only with regard to catching up with the competition.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 8, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Suddenly I possess a glimmer of hope. . .



You better wait for confirmation from Robin or someone else. It's always possible I'm just counting slow :shrug:



prop said:


> How does the beam compare to the R1 Lawman? Same throw?



The R1 Lawman is one of the lights used in the beamshot comparisons in the review linked above. The Lawman is 25% more powerful and has a larger reflector so it has a pretty good advantage in throw for its first 2 minutes of operation. However, after the first two minutes the Lawman steps down to about 65-70% so the Peacekeeper would be roughly equivalent at that point.



subwoofer said:


> But they haven't quite got the idea of using rechargeable batteries . . .



Good post and I think you hit the nail on the head. If there is anything that is potentially "game changing" about the Peacekeeper, it's simply the fact that it marks the first time SureFire has used a non-proprietary rechargeable battery in one of their lights. It will be interesting to see whether or not this does lead to other changes with their products in the future.

SureFire has always referred to lights as "rechargeable" even when their batteries are removed for recharging (think back to the old incandescent 6R, 7Z, etc.) so at least they are being consistent. I'm with you and normally think of something that has built-in charging capability when I hear the term rechargeable today.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 8, 2014)

880arm said:


>


Thanks for running the second test...looks like I may need to turn on the A/C.


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 8, 2014)

880arm said:


> I agree there is no timer but I think it's temperature and voltage. See the following chart . . .


​Thanks for the review. This chart is quite interesting. It shows that under normal usage, i.e. handholding and moving around, the regulation is actually pretty good for a 1 cell light. But if you set it down in a place with low air flow, it will throttle down a little to prevent it getting too hot. IMO, they've got the levels just right.
I also like the fact that they haven't tried to drive as many lumens out of it as possible like a lot of the manufacturers are doing these days, and they haven't given it a hundred modes. This is the first light I've been excited about for a while. I can't wait for mine to come.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Sep 8, 2014)

The second test is awesome news. Makes me want one even more. The regulation stays above 70% for well over a hour. It could be flatter but not bad. The built in over temp sensitivity is good.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 8, 2014)

Another awesome review! Thank you for doing this for all of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 8, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Another awesome review! Thank you for doing this for all of us. :thumbsup:



Boy, that's for sure. What a privilege to get this information. And the beamshots! Such a treat. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 9, 2014)

I received my P1R Tactical switch today.






And I also note that as the tailcap spring marks the battery very quickly.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 9, 2014)

I did another runtime test, and it's still somewhere inbetween Jim's two tests. Had the light out in the open with the A/C set to 72F...


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 10, 2014)

That is an awesome chart... How would it perform with a 3400 Panasonic?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 10, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> I did another runtime test, and it's still somewhere inbetween Jim's two tests. Had the light out in the open with the A/C set to 72F...



I don't think "normal" ambient temps have a huge affect on the regulation. It was about 77F for all of my tests.

The one thing that has the biggest effect in my test is simply how well heat can move away from the light. It's not as if I have a fan on it (unless stated otherwise), in fact it's kind of situated between my PC tower and monitor which are both sources of some heat. If the bezel is tightly confined by the testing rig, it won't be able to shed heat as effectively as it will in actual use.



richardcpf said:


> That is an awesome chart... How would it perform with a 3400 Panasonic?



Looks like this with an AW 3400. Stock SureFire 2600 shown for comparison.


----------



## dan05gt (Sep 10, 2014)

I couldn't resist. I just ordered one.


----------



## prop (Sep 10, 2014)

Cant decide if the R1 or P1R is best for duty carry. 

I like the P1R's size and 18650 battery. But I also like the R1's medium setting and strobe.


----------



## Stainz (Sep 10, 2014)

My beloved Surefire collection's last entries were last fall - an LB3T and M3LT-S, both local 'closeout' sale items, and a T1A Titan. This may just be a contender for 'next'... perhaps Christmas. I will admit to a sojourn to the 'dark side'... Olight M21 & M22, Fenix PD35, and Terralux TT-4 - with some protected 18650's and an I2, too, as evidence. My CR123-only dictum has been amended! It looks like Surefire has changed, too. Thanks for the info - and 'bump'. The two level starts on 'low' - great for my indoor night-time cat/hairball avoidance! I like buying US-made goods, but I also know that the 18650's and charger are likely from the orient - someone reassure me that at least the light was made here, please. The roughness in the tailcap threads seem to infer this. Thanks again!

Stainz


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks real good with the 3400 mAh cell! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 10, 2014)

880arm said:


> The one thing that has the biggest effect in my test is simply how well heat can move away from the light. It's not as if I have a fan on it (unless stated otherwise), in fact it's kind of situated between my PC tower and monitor which are both sources of some heat. If the bezel is tightly confined by the testing rig, it won't be able to shed heat as effectively as it will in actual use.


I have the light resting on a plastic holder, so it's only touching the light at two points. It could just be normal tolerances, as thermoprobes aren't all that accurate (and technically, the FL1 Standard requires a sample size of three lights for testing).


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 10, 2014)

Just posted my review:

http://www.led-resource.com/2014/09/surefire-p1r-peacekeeper-review/


----------



## radiopej (Sep 10, 2014)

It's a little odd that they call it a rechargeable light. It's nice and about time they used 18650s, but if you have to take out the battery to charge it, isn't pretty much every light rechargeable? I thought it would've had it integrated like the Lawman.

From what I'm seeing, they've bored out the P2X Fury and bumped the current a bit. I see it more as a a good upgrade for the P2X line than a whole product line of itself. Unless I missed something, of course.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 10, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Just posted my review:
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2014/09/surefire-p1r-peacekeeper-review/



Good job Robin :thumbsup:



radiopej said:


> It's a little odd that they call it a rechargeable light. It's nice and about time they used 18650s, but if you have to take out the battery to charge it, isn't pretty much every light rechargeable? I thought it would've had it integrated like the Lawman.
> 
> From what I'm seeing, they've bored out the P2X Fury and bumped the current a bit. I see it more as a a good upgrade for the P2X line than a whole product line of itself. Unless I missed something, of course.



Valid point about the rechargeable terminology. Someone else made a similar comment earlier in this thread or another.

SureFire has historically used the "rechargeable" label for lights that are primarily intended for use with their included rechargeable batteries. I believe they consider the CR123 support to be secondary for these lights and thus market them as rechargeable. Speaking for myself, I would not have liked this light as much if it had internal charging, particularly if it used the same proprietary battery format as the Lawman.

The Fury comparison is a good one and I consider the P1R to be an extension of the existing "P" line of lights such as the 6PX, P2X, and P3X Fury.


----------



## radiopej (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, I like the light as it is too. I just think it's more a change that should have gone into all of their existing systems rather than a new model.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 11, 2014)

I am not real fond of lights that have an internal charger built in. With this light the way it is, we users have many more options available to us! Many different battery options. I feel that the battery charging should be left to the battery chargers, and lights should be left to do the lighting. The old "jack of all trades, master of none."


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 11, 2014)

Overall, I like the design. It does feel a bit "tame" with some of the competitors' entries. It does feel like SF is seeing just how long they can make the head unit/ bezel.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 11, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> I am not real fond of lights that have an internal charger built in. With this light the way it is, we users have many more options available to us! Many different battery options. I feel that the battery charging should be left to the battery chargers, and lights should be left to do the lighting. The old "jack of all trades, master of none."


Precisely! Got the R1 Lawman and although it is a nice light, it is a shame that the batteries are proprietary and Surefire remains stubborn about selling the proprietary battery separately and thus limiting users from getting any spare batteries as backup. One could run CR123 in there but at the expense of the full lumen output. What is Surefire thinking?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 11, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Precisely! Got the R1 Lawman and although it is a nice light, it is a shame that the batteries are proprietary and Surefire remains stubborn about selling the proprietary battery separately and thus limiting users from getting any spare batteries as backup. One could run CR123 in there but at the expense of the full lumen output. What is Surefire thinking?


That's typical for a rechargeable system, it needs both contacts on the same side of the battery to be able to support a tail switch. Otherwise, you would have to turn it on to charge...


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 11, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Just posted my review:
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2014/09/surefire-p1r-peacekeeper-review/


Thank's Robin.

The tint is a little bit green, but it is the color which I like, I am used with my other lights Surefire.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 11, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> That's typical for a rechargeable system, it needs both contacts on the same side of the battery to be able to support a tail switch. Otherwise, you would have to turn it on to charge...


Of course.. But Surefire should have made spare batteries easily available if they are to make it proprietary. In the case of the P1R, it is just so much better. Charge and use any easily available 18650 batteries as one like.


----------



## kssmith (Sep 11, 2014)

I called Surefire a while back about the battery; I wanted a spare for my UNR. They will sell them; at the incredible low price of $140. *sarcasm* If my memory serves right. So needless to say, I still only have the one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 11, 2014)

kssmith said:


> I called Surefire a while back about the battery; I wanted a spare for my UNR. They will sell them; at the incredible low price of $140. *sarcasm* If my memory serves right. So needless to say, I still only have the one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


I must be damned! 140 dollars? Ridiculous! Plain ridiculous! All the more I am appreciating the P1R for its simplicity. No more R1 or UNR type of lights for me. Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## prop (Sep 11, 2014)

kssmith said:


> I called Surefire a while back about the battery; I wanted a spare for my UNR. They will sell them; at the incredible low price of $140. *sarcasm* If my memory serves right. So needless to say, I still only have the one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



What a joke


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 12, 2014)

kssmith said:


> I called Surefire a while back about the battery; I wanted a spare for my UNR. They will sell them; at the incredible low price of $140. *sarcasm* If my memory serves right. So needless to say, I still only have the one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Never buy a device with a proprietary battery if you can help it and if you do, be prepared to spend some money.

At least this new P1R uses a common and inexpensive cell.

What type of drop-in, if any, does it use and has anybody done an amp draw on 'high?'

Chris


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 12, 2014)

There is no drop-in, but initial current draw on high is 1.9A.


----------



## TheVat26 (Sep 13, 2014)

DAN92, definitely get a hold of Surefire about your twist cap tearing a nub in the battery. Apparently I was the first to report this issue to them, so they sent me a new 18650 and a new tailcap: the click version that is used in the dual mode. I don't know if they did it by mistake or if maybe they are starting to get issues with the twist cap.

When I called CS the first time they sent me a CR123 instead of an 18650. A quick call back and apology that they were unaware that the P1R had an 18650 me a little uneasy, but I'm no *** and will not talk badly because they had me my new battery and cap to me in two days!

I touted the P1R in an earlier post but just have to again applaud how fantastic this light really is, especially the tac version with the click switch. The clicky isn't as precise as a medium press Mclicky, but the resistance is very soft and responsive. A huge benefit on patrol because I use momentary at least 80% of the time and don't want my thumb getting tired. I at first (before SF sent me the click tailcap) was going to use my Overready Z41 w/medium press Mclicky but the only problem with the Z41 Mclicky is that the tailcap has to be completely tightened for activation versus the SF P1R clicky allows the cap to be loosened a 1/4 turn and still allow momentary/on/off. Another plus because when carried in a holster or SAP pocket the tailcap somehow finds a way to loosen a mm or two (the reason why I ditched my XT11 as a duty light; 3-4 times I pressed and got nothing, had to tighten. And of course the P1R beam is a lot cleaner and brighter in throw/spill). My partner just bought the lawman, but within days after seeing and using my P1R, sold his on Ebay. The lawman runtime is not good enough for a busy night shift in Los Angeles, and I don't trust the thin charging plug to hold up in the long run if you are charging in a patrol car. It will get snagged on the tons of wires and stuff we have in there and break over time. Kinda like breaking a key inside a lock if you pull in a direction other than straight out. The lawman charges pretty fast but sometimes you don't have the luxury of topping off during A busy night and changing to backup 123's isn't feasible during a cluster situation either (this the importance if a good 2X123 BU light). Just a quick P1R>Lawman opinion to those that wanted a street Ofcr opinion on the two.


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 13, 2014)

TheVat26 said:


> DAN92, definitely get a hold of Surefire about your twist cap tearing a nub in the battery. Apparently I was the first to report this issue to them, so they sent me a new 18650 and a new tailcap: the click version that is used in the dual mode. I don't know if they did it by mistake or if maybe they are starting to get issues with the twist cap.


ok, thank you for the info TheVat'.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Sep 13, 2014)

"when carried in a holster or SAP pocket the tailcap somehow finds a way to loosen a mm or two"

A wrap with electrical tape will solve that kind of problem. Lost a tailcap & batteries out the bottom of a holster once.


----------



## MarzanTac (Sep 13, 2014)

FINALLY!! Finally Surefire enters the 18650 battery light market, they were way behind but definitely I'll purchase this US made light and it's good to know they used the XM L2-U2.
Thanks for the review!!


----------



## dano (Sep 14, 2014)

Mine is draining a fully charged cell in a few days, while not in use. I have to double confirm this, then off to SF it goes.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 14, 2014)

dano said:


> Mine is draining a fully charged cell in a few days, while not in use. I have to double confirm this, then off to SF it goes.


It could be one of two things, the protection circuitry on the battery or the tail switch is leaking current (check its resistance when off).


----------



## tobrien (Sep 14, 2014)

The P1R really looks like the beam has a perfect (IMO) mix of spill and hotspot. Thanks 880 for the great stuff review as usual! 

Side question: has anyone measured the battery tube diameter? I'm curious if the "fatter" 18650 cells (eg, Redilast, Keeppower, etc) will fit


----------



## eff (Sep 14, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> It could be one of two things, the protection circuitry on the battery or the tail switch is leaking current (check its resistance when off).



Do you mean the tailcap switch is an electronic one ? I thought it was a mechanical switch (pure speculation on my part) ?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 14, 2014)

eff said:


> Do you mean the tailcap switch is an electronic one ? I thought it was a mechanical switch (pure speculation on my part) ?


It's mechanical, but if some conductive part is making contact, it could have less resistance than expected. A quick resistance check with a multimeter can rule this out.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 14, 2014)

Also, leave the battery out of the light for a couple days and see if it still discharges. The battery's PCB is the only thing with a closed circuit when the light is off, so assuming the tail switch is eliminated, the battery would be highly suspect.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 14, 2014)

tobrien said:


> The P1R really looks like the beam has a perfect (IMO) mix of spill and hotspot. Thanks 880 for the great stuff review as usual!
> 
> Side question: has anyone measured the battery tube diameter? I'm curious if the "fatter" 18650 cells (eg, Redilast, Keeppower, etc) will fit



It measures close to 18.8 mm. I think I put it in the review somewhere but can't look now. 

As far as cells are concerned, I have a P1R in my pocket right now with an AW 18650 3400mAh cell. Fits with ease.


----------



## dano (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks. The cell was a green label Panasonic 18650, with PCB. I'm running the light with an old SF clickie.
Doing some troubleshooting/testing. I think it may be the cell, as the positive tip was skewed when I inspected it.


----------



## hcd615 (Sep 15, 2014)

I ordered the P1R Dual Mode today and I received a message from UPS that I will have it tomorrow. I can't really find too much about the light online. I looked on the SF website and did not see where you can buy extra 18650 SF batteries. Where should I go to get extra batteries? Any help would be great.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it comes bundled with your P1R.


----------



## hcd615 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. Where can I buy EXTRA 18650 batteries? I assume protected ones?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 15, 2014)

OEM batteries will be available in late October.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

Probably the best upgrade one could make with this new light is to upgrade the OEM 18650 batteries with a "good" known 18650 battery of your choice.


----------



## dano (Sep 16, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Probably the best upgrade one could make with this new light is to upgrade the OEM 18650 batteries with a "good" known 18650 battery of your choice.



What makes the SF battery bad?

The two cells I am having issue with are the vaunted green label Panasonics. Supposedly the best 18650's available, and two out the four I own, have failed.


----------



## hcd615 (Sep 16, 2014)

I received the light and I am charging the battery now. I am sorry but I am a newbie when it comes to the whole rechargeable battery scene. 

On the side of the battery it says: 
Surefire 18650 Li-ion Rechargeable Battery
3.7V 26000 mAh 9.6 Wh
1ICR1865

And it does have a button top on the positive terminal side

Someone also told me on the forum that if there is a spring on the backside of the head unit in the tube I can use a flat top battery. The OEM battery as I said has a button top.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 16, 2014)

hcd615 said:


> I received the light and I am charging the battery now. I am sorry but I am a newbie when it comes to the whole rechargeable battery scene.
> 
> On the side of the battery it says:
> Surefire 18650 Li-ion Rechargeable Battery
> ...


Congrats! Hope you like the P1R. I am just surprised that Surefire would provide a battery with such an "obsoleted" capacity. With what most of us flashaholics already have, it would be great if Surefire could provide us just a P1R without battery and charger at a reduced price. One can dream can't we? Lol!


----------



## hcd615 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry, I am a newbie. What do you mean by obsoleted capacity? The mAh size? Should I go for another 18650 battery with a higher mAh?


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

dano said:


> What makes the SF battery bad?
> 
> The two cells I am having issue with are the vaunted green label Panasonics. Supposedly the best 18650's available, and two out the four I own, have failed.



I never said that SF batteries were bad. I was simply stating that there were better options out there for 18650 batteries. One could "upgrade" the cells and get longer run times. AS others have mentioned in the posts above, the 2600 cells are a bit "older" generation cell. 
I can only speak for myself, but I am having great luck with my Panasonic NCR18650B cells. Both protected and unprotected.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

hcd615 said:


> Sorry, I am a newbie. What do you mean by obsoleted capacity? The mAh size? Should I go for another 18650 battery with a higher mAh?



The 2600 cells are a little low on capacity, as compared to the "newer" cells on the market today. Basically referring to the 3400/3600 mAh cells.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> AS others have mentioned in the posts above, the 2600 cells are a bit "older" generation cell.
> I can only speak for myself, but I am having great luck with my Panasonic NCR18650B cells. Both protected and unprotected.


Older, but potentially more durable as higher-capacity batteries tend to be more fragile. For example, some laptops are available with lower-capacity batteries with three-year warranties, as opposed to standard batteries with one-year warranties.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

I think you may be splitting hairs with that one. We need to get back on topic here.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2014)

It's a valid point, as there's a tradeoff between capacity and durability. SureFire seemed to have chosen durability, which makes sense as the Peacekeeper is designed for patrol duty.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have not read or am I aware of the fact that a 2600 mAh 18650 battery is more "durable" than a 3400 mAh 18650 battery.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2014)

Not necessarily any lower-capacity cell, but there some designed for longer life that typically have lower capacities.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 16, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> It's a valid point, as there's a tradeoff between capacity and durability. SureFire seemed to have chosen durability, which makes sense as the Peacekeeper is designed for patrol duty.



Do we even know what brand of 18650, SF is using in their 2600mAh 18650 cells?

Could be Chinese dreck, could be a nice Sanyo, who knows?

The big five: Sanyo, Sony Samsung, LG and Panasonic all make quality cells in the 18650 size.

Durability of the above offerings will be mostly predicated on how a person treats them, rather than any inherent capability of one over the other.

Obviously, all bets are off regarding the Chinese stuff, even though some good Chinese cells are coming to market--like many of the newer IMR cells.

You can have capacity and durability, but the bigger issue is how well suited that cell is to handle the 'current/load' of any particular emitter.

I don't think that the relatively anemic P1R will greatly tax a cell and if the P1R hits 3.0A I'd be surprised, so any of the ICR cobalt chemistry cells should be sufficient. If you start going above and beyond 5.0A then maybe an IMR, or a hybrid would be best, however, these higher current handling cells have slightly lower capacities than the light duty cells.

How you charge, discharge and store your cells will matter quite a bit if you're trying to eek out a lot of cycles.

Personally, I wouldn't buy the SF branded 18650s, as I'd prefer to look elsewhere and know what I'm getting. Also, I'd save a bunch of money in the process, but I understand why people want to stay with the SF marque. 

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

Well stated Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## kyhunter1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Something else to consider, the 2600's will hold a little higher output towards the end of runtime. That is something I personally like.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 16, 2014)

kyhunter1 said:


> Something else to consider, the 2600's will hold a little higher output towards the end of runtime. That is something I personally like.



It depends on the brand. Sanyo 2600mAh cells hold a really nice voltage over time relative to some other brands. It's not universal, that's why 'knowing' what brand of li-ion you have under that SF wrapper, is important.

Chris


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, it doesn't even say the cell's country of origin...


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 26, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> TheVat26 said:
> 
> 
> > DAN92, definitely get a hold of Surefire about your twist cap tearing a nub in the battery. Apparently I was the first to report this issue to them, so they sent me a new 18650 and a new tailcap: the click version that is used in the dual mode. I don't know if they did it by mistake or if maybe they are starting to get issues with the twist cap.
> ...



I contacted Surefire again on the problem of the marking of the spring of the switch " Tactical " on the rechargeable battery 18650.

My 18650.






Response of Surefire, I quote: "Dear Dan.,
I consulted my technical support team and they advised me that what you are seeing is not damage. It apparently is normal wear on a battery from electric current.

Thank you,
SureFire International Sales Team"


----------



## kj2 (Sep 26, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> I contacted Surefire again on the problem of the marking of the spring of the switch " Tactical " on the rechargeable battery 18650.
> 
> My 18650.
> 
> ...



Yeah, right.. Not damaged. Don't believe that for a second.


----------



## cland72 (Sep 26, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> Dear Dan,
> 
> I consulted my technical support team and they advised me that what you are seeing is not damage. *It apparently is normal wear on a battery from electric current.*
> 
> ...



Wat?

This is an absurd response, especially from anyone with a "technical support" moniker.


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 26, 2014)

While the markings on the battery is not from "electric current", I thought the marking of the spring on the battery is pretty normal with a twisty tailcap?


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 26, 2014)

Cerealand said:


> While the markings on the battery is not from "electric current", I thought the marking of the spring on the battery is pretty normal with a twisty tailcap?



Same here.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't expect customer service to have the best knowledge in technical subjects. Regardless, I just checked and engineering is aware of the issue and investigating.

I suppose you could bend the spring and that should stop it from scratching the battery (I did that on a lot of my Maglites)...


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 26, 2014)

Robin',

I thought about it, it's a good solution.


----------



## AirmanV (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting. I noticed this marking on my battery inside my P3X as soon as I replaced the stock tailcap with a 6PX tailcap. The spring on the P3X tailcap is very slightly shorter than the 6PX and P2X tailcap. Maybe the slightly shorter length spring prevents the problem? As soon as I replaced the tailcap on my p3x with the stock tailcap I no longer got that marking after I replaced it with new batteries.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 26, 2014)

Does the spring issue occur only in the tactical version? Does it also happen in the dual output model?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 26, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Does the spring issue occur only in the tactical version? Does it also happen in the dual output model?


There are some light circular marks, but the end of the spring is bent inwards and doesn't scratch the battery.


----------



## AirmanV (Sep 26, 2014)

@Dan92 Do you get these markings with the regular clicky tail cap or just the tactical switch tail cap? I was going to get the dual output p1R, but now I'm not too sure if this is a reoccurring problem with all versions. If it's just happening on the tactical version, then I'll get the dual output version. My P3X no longer has these issues once I replaced the tail cap with the one it came with. Note to self... don't use a P2X tail cap on the P3X.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 27, 2014)

It's a very easy fix to bend the spring with a pair of pliers, I wouldn't let it become a deciding factor.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 27, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> There are some light circular marks, but the end of the spring is bent inwards and doesn't scratch the battery.


Doesn't sound like a major issue to me. But the tactical one is a little worrying for some. Since this light is using a rechargeable 18650, I can only imagine the major damage the spring will do to the battery over a short time of usage. Anyway, I am only interested in the dual output model so don't see a need for concern.


----------



## DAN92 (Sep 27, 2014)

AirmanV said:


> @Dan92 Do you get these markings with the regular clicky tail cap or just the tactical switch tail cap?


I have only the tactical version.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 27, 2014)

I've gotten spring marks from McClickys on the "gold PCB" li-ions but I don't believe it's ever been a detriment to performance


----------



## AirmanV (Sep 27, 2014)

tobrien said:


> I've gotten spring marks from McClickys on the "gold PCB" li-ions but I don't believe it's ever been a detriment to performance


I think I agree with this. I noticed my P3X no longer makes these markings with it's stock tail cap. None of my SF lights make these circular marks except the ones with the "tactical switch" tail cap. I know it is easily fixable, but I hope SF fixes this issue. I'd like to know if the engineering department finds a solution. I will still continue to purchase the P1R dual output and I hope I don't experience these circular rings. If I do, I know how to fix it. Whereas I agree it probably doesn't affect performance or harm the battery for CR123's (since you replace them anyways over time), I would think that over time it may cause some damage to the 18650 cell. I could be wrong.

Like Robin said, it's the end of the spring that causes these marks and I suppose with the tactical twist version you are constantly rubbing the back of the battery with the sharp(ish) end of the spring. I bet sanding it down or, as Robin proposed, bending the end of the spring inward a little bit would fix the issue. Like I said, not all tail caps do this as I've found out but some do. I'll be emailing SureFire and asking them if they plan on fixing this small issue with some of their tail caps.


----------



## eff (Oct 2, 2014)

I've just received mine this week (dual output clicky type (ie not the twisty)). The beam is nice, thanks to the textured reflector. The tint is a bit green on low outrput, and on high mode there's a hint of green around the hotspot, I don't mind though 
After a moderate use of the light, I only got a slight marking on the tail of the battery, but nothing to worry about.
Regarding the battery itself, there's not much to be said. You can tell it's protected, as the wire connecting both ends can be seen and felt under the wrapping.
The charger included in the package is a basic one, but fulfills its function. 
The whole set has clearly been thought for those who would not bother or would not have the time sourcing 18650 batteries and the charger to go with them (LEO, military, etc ...).
I guess the overall price would have been lower by 30 or 40$, if the light was sold alone, without all the kit (battery, charger, car plug). This option would have been preferable for most of us, making the light more affordable and more attractive, giving it a better value for the money.
I can't complain though, as I got a pretty good deal


----------



## Slumber (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree with eff. I don't like accumulating more stuff than I need and an extra basic charger doesn't appeal to me. Most rechargeable Streamlights are available without the charger. That would be a nice option here even if it only knocked $15 off the price.


----------



## hcd615 (Oct 5, 2014)

When can I buy more SF 18650 batteries?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 5, 2014)

Cerealand said:


> While the markings on the battery is not from "electric current", I thought the marking of the spring on the battery is pretty normal with a twisty tailcap?



My 6P cap does that to my Redilast 17670 cells. Eventually, I expect to bore a nice hole through the PCB. What happens after that is beyond my understanding of what a PCB looks like inside, lol.

I guess a dollop of solder will be sufficient, or maybe just tinning it with some solder will fill in the gaps.

Who knows. I don't use that light all that much, so the damage has been abated for now.

Chris


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 5, 2014)

hcd615 said:


> When can I buy more SF 18650 batteries?


I was told that they would be available at the end of October.


----------



## AirmanV (Oct 6, 2014)

I just ordered my P1R peacekeeper, (P1R-B-BK). I should receiving it in a day or two. I am also very curious as to who makes the SF branded 18650 battery. I have a feeling it's panasonic, as they make the SF 123's, but obviously I can't be for sure. I'll send SF an email and ask them who manufactures their 18650, and I'll reply back on this thread once/if I get a response from them.


----------



## nic6 (Oct 8, 2014)

I see some have mentioned using the unprotected Panasonic 3400s. So does this light have built in circuit protection? I did not see where this was mentioned, if it was I simply did not comprehend what I read.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 8, 2014)

Based on the runtime graphs, my guess would be yes. If it tripped protection, the runtime graph would end sharply.


----------



## AirmanV (Oct 8, 2014)

One thing I didn't notice until getting my own P1R is that on the back of the box, SureFire is actually claiming that this light can be submersed underwater up to 1 meter. Instead of just saying "weatherproof" surefire is starting to now actually rate their lights for submersion. Pretty interesting. My P3X and P2X both just say "weatherproof" so this must be a new thing in their newer model lights.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 8, 2014)

Most lights don't say waterproof because most lights aren't 'waterproof' past a given depth/pressure and for a defined amount of time.

Weather-proof might be the same as splash proof ie.: sealed switch covers and O-rings.

The new flashlight standard is below.

IPX-7 is 1m depth for 30 minutes.

http://www.coastportland.com/ansi

2m might be enough to breach the seals and render the light inoperative.

Flashlights generally aren't 'dive rated.' That's what dive lights are for.

Chris


----------



## AirmanV (Oct 8, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> They don't say waterproof because most lights aren't 'waterproof' past a given depth/pressure and for a defined amount of time.
> 
> IPX-7 is 1m depth for 30 minutes.
> 
> ...



This is true. I'm just saying that it's a new thing that SureFire, with their newer model lights, is claiming actual depths at which their lights are submersible. Before they'd just say "weatherproof" without actually stating to which extent their lights are water resistant.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 8, 2014)

When dealing with the standards, the definition of "waterproof" is probably a little more limited than what most of us would think of. Specifically, the term waterproof is used to describe the IPX7 rating where ingress of water is not possible when the device is temporarily immersed under specified conditions of pressure and time, i.e. 1 meter for 30 minutes. IPX8 is termed as "Submersible" which refers to the device's ability to continuously resist water ingress at a specified depth.

The FL1 standard requires consistency in claims. If a manufacturer makes one claim based upon the standard, then all other performance claims shall be made according to the standard. I think this is what has kept SureFire away from basing their performance claims on the ANSI standard since they have always insisted on their own metric for runtime (runtime to 50 lumens instead of 10% output).

However, this has also been changing with the newer lights as most of them, along with a few older ones, are now listed with runtimes according to the ANSI standard. I'm hopeful that this means they are (or will be) using ANSI metrics for all of their performance claims.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Still looking for a Peacekeeper. Hope to sell my Olight SR95UT, to get some extra fund.


----------



## eff (Oct 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Still looking for a Peacekeeper. Hope to sell my Olight SR95UT, to get some extra fund.


Last time I checked, goinggear had them in stock. I think they do sell them outside the Us, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 9, 2014)

eff said:


> Last time I checked, goinggear had them in stock. I think they do sell them outside the Us, but I'm not 100% sure.



Have a official Surefire-dealer here  
Saves me on customs-fees.


----------



## eff (Oct 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have a official Surefire-dealer here
> Saves me on customs-fees.



I understand. The custom fees can be pretty steep 
Also, I guess that saving some money for the P1R, without selling the SR95UT might be a better idea.(the P1R is a tough light with lifetime warranty, but I think you may have second thoughts, after selling the SR95 for the P1R)


----------



## kj2 (Oct 10, 2014)

eff said:


> I understand. The custom fees can be pretty steep
> Also, I guess that saving some money for the P1R, without selling the SR95UT might be a better idea.(the P1R is a tough light with lifetime warranty, but I think you may have second thoughts, after selling the SR95 for the P1R)



For throw, I still have the Fenix TK61 and Olight SR51vn. Just received a notice, someone wants to buy it 
Hopefully a smooth transaction and then ordering a Peacekeeper. 
Didn't use the SR95UT that much


----------



## smako (Oct 16, 2014)

Australia is getting a little weird with their shipping laws regarding Li ion batteries. Does the battery that comes with light come inside the light like all surefires?


----------



## eff (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, the battery was inside the light in my package, although the tailcap was not completely tightened, so the light would not switch on, when pressing the tailcap button.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 17, 2014)

hey guys.... http://instagram.com/p/uQJaPJOElF/?modal=true

an Oveready Triad on a P1R. tell me that isn't cool.

edit: not my pic, but 880arm's pic


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 17, 2014)

Is that a McClicky switch? By working perfectly, does that mean high/low function is preserved?


----------



## 880arm (Oct 17, 2014)

HitFactor said:


> Is that a McClicky switch? By working perfectly, does that mean high/low function is preserved?



Yes and yes, when used with the two-mode P1R-B Peacekeeper. 

It will also work fine with the single-mode Peacekeeper Tactical (P1R-A).


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm on the site to order one of these, but there isn't mention of the pocket clip. Does that come with the Triad or did you add it?


----------



## tobrien (Oct 17, 2014)

HitFactor said:


> I'm on the site to order one of these, but there isn't mention of the pocket clip. Does that come with the Triad or did you add it?



the Triad is a switch made by Oveready.com


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 17, 2014)

The picture link a few post above shows a pocket clip on the triad.

My question is does the pocket clip come with the Triad or do I order that separately from oveready?


----------



## 880arm (Oct 18, 2014)

HitFactor said:


> The picture link a few post above shows a pocket clip on the triad.
> 
> My question is does the pocket clip come with the Triad or do I order that separately from oveready?



The clip comes with the Triad but, from looking at their site, it doesn't look like OVEREADY has any in stock right now. It seems like I read somewhere that production of the clips was running behind that of the tailcaps. You could post over here to find out when they will be available.

Peacekeeper + Triad = Awesome!


----------



## tobrien (Oct 18, 2014)

many say Justin Timberlake brought Sexy Back (in 2006), but I say 880arm did it in 2014 with a Triad on the P1R


----------



## euroken (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone done a comparison (output and runtime) between P1R and Fury with bored 18650 body or a Ronac's 18650 Fury body? Trying to see the benefit of the P1R over the Fury other than high on first of two modes...


----------



## Slumber (Oct 18, 2014)

euroken said:


> Has anyone done a comparison (output and runtime) between P1R and Fury with bored 18650 body or a Ronac's 18650 Fury body? Trying to see the benefit of the P1R over the Fury other than high on first of two modes...



Don't forget the knurling benefit as well. The Fury in stock mode is pretty slick. As far as output and runtime, the Fury (on an 18560) appears to have a more gradual decline in output vs the step down of the P1R. The P1R starts at a higher output however. 

Here's a graph of the Fury courtesy of Precision Works.


----------



## euroken (Oct 18, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> Don't forget the knurling benefit as well. The Fury in stock mode is pretty slick. As far as output and runtime, the Fury (on an 18560) appears to have a more gradual decline in output vs the step down of the P1R. The P1R starts at a higher output however.
> 
> Here's a graph of the Fury courtesy of Precision Works.



Thank you for that Slumber Pass! Are the throws and the spill comparable between P1R and the Fury? 100 lumens difference seem to be minimal to justify a whole new model (other than the knurling  ). Is it correct to read that Furry runs longer also and gradual decline of output?

One more question, can P1R use 2xcr123? Hope I don't come across as trying to trash P1R...sorry if I'm sounding like that. I'm trying to see if P1R is indeed a justifiable 'upgrade' to the Fury.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 18, 2014)

The throw and spill are comparable aside from the Peacekeeper having noticeably more of each. You can see their beams compared side-by-side in the P1R Peacekeeper review (scroll down to the beamshots). The P1R may also be used with 2xCR123s.

If you're starting from scratch and know you want to use 18650s then the Peacekeeper makes a lot of sense versus buying a new Fury and then modifying it (assuming you can get the head off). On the other hand, if you already have a P2X Fury and you're able to remove the head, then upgrading it to accept an 18650 would be the cheaper route.

Aside from all that, the P1R uses a more efficient emitter, comes with an 18650 and charger (both decent, nothing spectacular), has more heatsinking, and seems to have "smarter" electronics than the P2X Fury.


----------



## eff (Oct 18, 2014)

tobrien said:


> hey guys.... http://instagram.com/p/uQJaPJOElF/?modal=true
> 
> an Oveready Triad on a P1R. tell me that isn't cool.
> 
> edit: not my pic, but 880arm's pic



That tailcap with the pocket clip, is really nice looking.
I wonder what the P1R will look like with the cerakoted triad + the glow paint ?
http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/tai...-tail-custom-ceramic-glow-white/prod_260.html


----------



## euroken (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you 880arm for that explanation. Looks like there is more benefits than just slight increase in output.


----------



## DAN92 (Oct 20, 2014)

880arm said:


> The clip comes with the Triad but, from looking at their site, it doesn't look like OVEREADY has any in stock right now. It seems like I read somewhere that production of the clips was running behind that of the tailcaps. You could post over here to find out when they will be available.
> 
> Peacekeeper + Triad = Awesome!
> 
> http://www.flashlightguide.com/flgpiwigo/_data/i/upload/2014/09/07/20140907212533-99032210-me.jpg


Nice composition.:thumbsup:

For my tailcap, I spent the "dremel" on the angles of the spring to avoid hurting the battery.


----------



## hcd615 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just got off the phone with SF. I was able to order:

Three (3) 18650 Batteries @ $16 each
One (1) charger kit (cradle and AC & DC cords) and it also includes one 18650 battery with it @ $38
So now I will have a charger kit for my house and my vehicle. I will also have a total of five (5) batteries. One to keep in the light and two batteries in each of my two chargers being charged. I was told they are not shipping yet but may be sooner or later then 30 days. We will see....


----------



## Slumber (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a lot of "juice" for one light. Are you going to keep them in the charger 24/7?


----------



## BloodCleanSoul (Oct 27, 2014)

What are the dimensions at the widest part of the head? I'm looking to get one for EDC.... I EDCed my Fury comfortably but I'm not sure how much wider the P1R is... Anyone have a measurement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 27, 2014)

BloodCleanSoul said:


> What are the dimensions at the widest part of the head? I'm looking to get one for EDC.... I EDCed my Fury comfortably but I'm not sure how much wider the P1R is... Anyone have a measurement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Bezel is 1.4", exactly the same as the Fury. The ridges on the head protrude a little more, but it's still less than 1.5".


----------



## BloodCleanSoul (Oct 28, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Bezel is 1.4", exactly the same as the Fury. The ridges on the head protrude a little more, but it's still less than 1.5".




Wonderful! It looked in the pictures to be darn close but I just wanted to double check! Thank you!


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks to 880arm and KIF for the reviews and opinions that helped me decide to pull the trigger on a Peacekeeper from BHPhoto. I was very lucky on scoring a like new used one for$160 shipped. I'll be it was a demo as it looked like the light was only used till the battery ran down and put back in the package. everything else was still in the plastic. This is a nice Duty light and I like the High-lo UI a lot for night duty. 880arm's throw comparison is what sold it and the 18650 setup with CR123 backup. Nice Square flats on the body remind me of the Centurion series. Much easier to grip with large hands too.

thx 880arm


----------



## tobrien (Oct 30, 2014)

Vinniec5 said:


> Thanks to 880arm and KIF for the reviews and opinions that helped me decide to pull the trigger on a Peacekeeper from BHPhoto. I was very lucky on scoring a like new used one for$160 shipped. I'll be it was a demo as it looked like the light was only used till the battery ran down and put back in the package. everything else was still in the plastic. This is a nice Duty light and I like the High-lo UI a lot for night duty. 880arm's throw comparison is what sold it and the 18650 setup with CR123 backup. Nice Square flats on the body remind me of the Centurion series. Much easier to grip with large hands too.
> 
> thx 880arm



880arm is great for sure!


----------



## DRoc (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone double o-ringed their p1r successfully yet? I tried adding another from a 6p and it wint allow the tailcap to screw all the way down. Curious what size one would be, because there is a definite groove for another.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 30, 2014)

Vinniec5 said:


> . . . Nice Square flats on the body remind me of the Centurion series. Much easier to grip with large hands too. . .



It's a great light for sure and I'm glad to hear someone else appreciates the four flats (or almost flat) design. I too love the old Centurion lights! :twothumbs


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the 4 almost flats with the Knurling, it's a nice design feature. I did notice the difference in throw and brightness between the Peacekeeper and my Fury. Now I think I have the bases covered with the Peacekeeper/Y300/E1D and Fury for Duty lights and backup. The Peacekeeper and E1D will make a great combo or PeaceKeeper and the Y300. Now to consider the V85A holster as I just ordered a Molle case for the Peacekeeper. I like the battery storage on the V85A but not sure if I want to wear it


----------



## eff (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree the flats are great and there's enough knurling on the light to get a good grip (even with sweaty hands ), but not too much so as to give the light some good looks


----------



## xdayv (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally got this! For the same price as the P3X, I like this one way better! Aside from the usual battery included, it comes with a charger and car charging option. As others have mentioned, I love the grip, the almost 4 flats design. I'm afraid of not using much the other SF's with CR123 from now on...


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 2, 2014)

xdayv said:


> Finally got this! For the same price as the P3X, I like this one way better! Aside from the usual battery included, it comes with a charger and car charging option. As others have mentioned, I love the grip, the almost 4 flats design. I'm afraid of not using much the other SF's with CR123 from now on...




Afraid to use because of having rechargeables now?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 2, 2014)

xdayv said:


> I'm afraid of not using much the other SF's with CR123 from now on...





newbie66 said:


> Afraid to use because of having rechargeables now?


Well, it does saves a lot of money


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Well, it does saves a lot of money



Hehe! True indeed!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Still looking to get one  Unfortunately there isn't a sweet deal on the P1R here, like there are in the US.


----------



## xdayv (Nov 2, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Afraid to use because of having rechargeables now?



Very! LOL.


----------



## eff (Nov 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Still looking to get one  Unfortunately there isn't a sweet deal on the P1R here, like there are in the US.



It really depends on how much you're willing to spend for that light. I didn't find any offer below 200$ with international shipping .


----------



## kj2 (Nov 2, 2014)

eff said:


> It really depends on how much you're willing to spend for that light. I didn't find any offer below 200$ with international shipping .



Of course, I want to order it at a official dealer, but seeing this light go, in the US, for $175 (without int shipping). Here it cost €250 ($313) which is quite a difference..


----------



## eff (Nov 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Of course, I want to order it at a official dealer, but seeing this light go, in the US, for $175 (without int shipping). Here it cost €250 ($313) which is quite a difference..



I didn't find any eu dealer in my area that would sell the P1R. I got mine for 178€ directly from a US dealer.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 2, 2014)

eff said:


> I didn't find any eu dealer in my area that would sell the P1R. I got mine for 178€ directly from a US dealer.



Could you send link in PM?


----------



## eff (Nov 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Could you send link in PM?




Pm sent


----------



## kj2 (Nov 2, 2014)

eff said:


> Pm sent


PM seen and answered 
Do see the cheapest offers, is the Tactical-version. And if I would buy one, I choose the regular (600/15) version.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Nov 3, 2014)

Cheapest I can find one is $225. Can someone send me a link for a cheaper one?


----------



## 880arm (Nov 3, 2014)

Amazon has the Tactical version for $188, if that helps any.


----------



## Appletz (Nov 10, 2014)

How's the finish match up with the z59 tailcap? Is it the same muted black as the P1R or is it "shinier" like a MagLite?

I picked up an oveready triad and like it a lot, but the comparative shininess of the triad finish bugs me more than it probably should.


----------



## casun (Nov 16, 2014)

880arm said:


> Amazon has the Tactical version for $188, if that helps any.


the cheapest i'm seeing it for on amazon is $212. i prefer $188


----------



## 880arm (Nov 16, 2014)

casun said:


> the cheapest i'm seeing it for on amazon is $212. i prefer $188



I just went to Amazon and did a search for "surefire p1r peacekeeper" and it returned a result from a third-party seller for $184.49. Aside from that result it looks like they are going for $212 and up.


----------



## casun (Nov 17, 2014)

880arm said:


> I just went to Amazon and did a search for "surefire p1r peacekeeper" and it returned a result from a third-party seller for $184.49. Aside from that result it looks like they are going for $212 and up.


ahh you're right, i see that now. its not listed as p1r in the title but is in the details. thanks.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Nov 24, 2014)

Is there anywhere that sells just the light and no battery/charger?? I have an Xtar charger and a number of EagleTac 3400s already and don't need more. 
Especially because I want to buy 2 P1Rs.... I would end up with 2 low mah SF 18650s batteries and 2 extra chargers.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 25, 2014)

HistoryChannel said:


> Is there anywhere that sells just the light and no battery/charger?? I have an Xtar charger and a number of EagleTac 3400s already and don't need more.
> Especially because I want to buy 2 P1Rs.... I would end up with 2 low mah SF 18650s batteries and 2 extra chargers.


Precisely. I don't need the charger and the battery. Why can't SF sell just the light alone?


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 25, 2014)

HistoryChannel said:


> Is there anywhere that sells just the light and no battery/charger?? I have an Xtar charger and a number of EagleTac 3400s already and don't need more.
> Especially because I want to buy 2 P1Rs.... I would end up with 2 low mah SF 18650s batteries and 2 extra chargers.





pjandyho said:


> Precisely. I don't need the charger and the battery. Why can't SF sell just the light alone?



Well, they could, but of course Surefire wants to bundle its own brand of cell and charger, rather than having you go elsewhere.

Suggestion: go ahead and buy the package deal, and give away what you don't need in the Christmas giveaway. Someone will be very grateful to get it, even if it isn't the highest capacity cell available.


----------



## hcd615 (Nov 25, 2014)

My batteries arrived today from Surefire.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow, it was over 30 days to ship them. Will they be posting them for sale on the site? I'd like to get a couple spares for my Peacekeeper too


----------



## HitFactor (Nov 25, 2014)

Vinniec5 said:


> Wow, it was over 30 days to ship them. Will they be posting them for sale on the site? I'd like to get a couple spares for my Peacekeeper too



Read a couple of post up from yours. It looks like there could be 3 SF batteries for sale.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 26, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> That's a lot of "juice" for one light. Are you going to keep them in the charger 24/7?



We never want to keep li-ion cells on the charger after they're done charging, as it's a potential safety issue and li-ion chargers don't apply a trickle charge, like NiMH chargers do.

After the 'charged' light comes on, remove them, even if the charger gets unplugged. There might be some parasitic drain, if you don't.

If you're going to be playing with li-ions, buy yourself an accurate, but inexpensive digital voltage meter, to check things out.

Chris


----------



## Slumber (Nov 26, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> We never want to keep li-ion cells on the charger after they're done charging, as it's a potential safety issue and li-ion chargers don't apply a trickle charge, like NiMH chargers do.
> 
> After the 'charged' light comes on, remove them, even if the charger gets unplugged. There might be some parasitic drain, if you don't.
> 
> ...



All good points, that's why I asked the question. A lot of people running nicads in Streamlights keep the lights on the charger 24/7. This is definitely not good practice with LiIons. It's also unnecessary since LiIon take MUCH LONGER to self discharge compared to NiCads and even typical Nimh batteries.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Nov 26, 2014)

HitFactor said:


> Read a couple of post up from yours. It looks like there could be 3 SF batteries for sale.



I will be most likely selling my selling my SF charger and SF 18650's when I get my light. It's in transit via UPS right now to me.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 26, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> It's also unnecessary since LiIon take MUCH LONGER to self discharge compared to NiCads and even typical Nimh batteries.


Actually, it's usually the other way around because protection circuitry is a significant source of self-discharge.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 26, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Actually, it's usually the other way around because protection circuitry is a significant source of self-discharge.



Only if it is defective. HKJ and selfbuilt have measured this drain repeatedly on a wide variety of cells, and they call the drain from the protection circuit drain "negligible". Good lithium-ion cells probably lose more capacity due to natural aging than they do to the circuit. If you have evidence to the contrary from your own use, please share it with us (or just me, via PM). 

In my own experience, lithium-ion cells also have lower discharge than either NiMH or NiCads, whether protected or not.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 26, 2014)

I've done a couple of one year discharge tests on LSD/low self discharge batteries that we commonly use and Eneloop Gen. 2 AAs lost ~13%, GP ReCyKo AAs lost ~17% and Imedion AAs lost closer to 33% after a year. 12 Duracell branded Eneloop Gen. 2s lost about 14% after a full year.

I'll never get that far with my li-ions because if I'll not be using mine for more than 3 months, I discharge them down to ~3.6v and stick them in the fridge until I rotate them out for the one's I'm currently using.

I did do an approximate 2 month test on some 2002 Sony 18650 2000mAh laptop pulls, to see if they were healthy and they stayed right at 4.14v and 4.15v after 8 weeks. Whether they would have tanked given more time, I can't say, but I was impressed and happy at the same time!

I have left some li-ions in my chargers over night, by mistake and they always seem to lose a few hundredths of a volt sitting in my chargers.

Chris


----------



## casun (Nov 30, 2014)

i finally bought one of these. should arrive tuesday. very excited and looking forward to it.


----------



## jarobi (Dec 24, 2014)

Received the P1R. Callie's and Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650s drop right in. RediLast 2900 and 3100 fit too. The Prometheus Ti pocket clip fits perfectly.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 2, 2015)

jarobi said:


> The Prometheus Ti pocket clip fits perfectly.



Indeed it does! I'm really taking a liking to the Peacekeeper - built like a tank, great beam with a pleasing neutral tint.


----------



## eff (Jan 3, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> Indeed it does! I'm really taking a liking to the Peacekeeper - built like a tank, great beam with a pleasing neutral tint.



You have a neutral tint on yours ? Mine has a green tint :duh2:


----------



## dan05gt (Jan 3, 2015)

Mine has a green tint as well, but I believe that is by design. Green light offers many advantages to the target audience of this light.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 3, 2015)

dan05gt said:


> Mine has a green tint as well, but I believe that is by design. Green light offers many advantages to the target audience of this light.



Apparently Surefire can get away with anything...

I've only owned one, but it had the worst tint I have ever seen. Definitely a bug, not a feature, at least for me.


----------



## dan05gt (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't believe there is one perfect light for everyone or for every purpose. The key is finding the one that meets your needs.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 3, 2015)

dan05gt said:


> I don't believe there is one perfect light for everyone or for every purpose. The key is finding the one that meets your needs.



1/2 Agree. The P1R Peacekeeper is no doubt a specific light for a specific job and it does it well.

There is in fact a perfect light, HDS....... Or any single output SF.....


----------



## dan05gt (Jan 3, 2015)

I do love your perfect light selection!


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 3, 2015)

eff said:


> You have a neutral tint on yours ? Mine has a green tint :duh2:



There is a tinge of green immediately surrounding the hotspot, but overall the beam is much warmer compared to my 200 lumen 6PX Pro and X300. 

Other than when projecting the beam on a white surface, I do no find the green tinge noticeable.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 3, 2015)

A quick look at the following lights by projecting their beams on a white ceiling reveals they all have the "green tinge" to varying degrees; SF X300, SF Peacekeeper, SF 6PX Pro (200 lumen), Inforce APL and QTA with QT2L-X Burst Mode head. The green tinge is not noticeable to me in any of the lights when used for outdoor lighting.

When used outdoors for general lighting, lights from warmest color temp to coolest (at least to my eyes);

1. SF PR1 has by far the warmest/most color temperature neutral beam which seems to render colors the most vividly.
2. QTA/QT2L-X burst mode head
3. SF X300
4. APL
5. SF 6PX Pro/200 has the coolest color temp

Out of the above group the PR1 and QTA/QT2L-X Burst Mode are my favorite/most useful lights for EDC/general use based on overall output and beam pattern: the QTA puts out a huge flood of light from a small package; the PR1 has a nice combination of throw (13,200 candela) with wide, even spill. Add to that the build quality of the PR1, the use of 18650 Li-ion cells and good run time (360 lumens @ 90 minutes), any green tinge in the beam is neither noticeable (under normal use) or of any concern to me. 

I guess just call me a SF fan boy.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 4, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Definitely a bug, not a feature, at least for me.



Since my post above I did a little research and came away better informed. 

Link - http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/primer/lightandcolor/humanvisionintro.html

Excerpt;

"In recent years, consideration of human color visual sensitivity has led to changes in the long-standing practice of painting emergency vehicles, such as fire trucks and ambulances, entirely red. Although the color is intended for the vehicles to be easily seen and responded to, the wavelength distribution is not highly visible at low light levels and appears nearly black at night. *The human eye is much more sensitive to yellow-green or similar hues, particularly at night*, and now most new emergency vehicles are at least partially painted a vivid yellowish green or white, often retaining some red highlights in the interest of tradition."

Link - http://www.surefire.com/flashlighttechnology

Excerpt;

SureFire uses integrating sphere photometers to measure the total lumen output of our illumination tools. *This measurement is weighted toward the yellow-green light *that the human eye responds to most strongly, which is around 560 nanometers in wavelength.

So it would appear that the yellow-green tint is something being leveraged by SF for good reason. Without a doubt, the color temperature of the PR1 beam is noticeably different than the rest of my lights and at least to my eyes in side-by-side comparisons, renders color and detail slightly better in outdoor settings. If the color temperature of the PR1 beam is by design it appears to work as intended.

I concur with dan05gt that SF designs their products for a target audience: those who depend on their flashlights _to see in the dark in serious situations_, and who need products that are rugged, durable and reliable. With that in mind, I can also understand how those who collect flashlights as a hobby or for entertainment purposes may not find SF products cost-effective or worth collecting due to their utilitarian-centric design.

So, I feel a little better informed - my thanks to those who prompted the discussion.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 4, 2015)

NH Lumens said:


> SureFire uses integrating sphere photometers to measure the total lumen output of our illumination tools. *This measurement is weighted toward the yellow-green light *that the human eye responds to most strongly, which is around 560 nanometers in wavelength.




Interesting!!!!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks to Batteryjunctions 15% off new years sale, I was able to pick up a P1R under $200 shipped.  I should have it in hand before the week is out.


----------



## jarobi (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweet. Looking forward to your comparisons with the Fury. IMO the P1R fixed everything I didn't like about the Fury.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 4, 2015)

kyhunter1 said:


> Thanks to Batteryjunctions 15% off new years sale, I was able to pick up a P1R under $200 shipped.  I should have it in hand before the week is out.



That is a good price. The best price I have seen is $175.00 plus shipping at www.swfa.com - another good place to do biz with.

http://swfa.com/Surefire-P1R-Peacekeeper-Dual-Output-LED-Flashlight-P73011.aspx

http://swfa.com/Surefire-P1R-Peacekeeper-Single-Output-LED-Flashlight-P73010.aspx


----------



## mckeand13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Why do a lot of online stores (not Surefire.com) list the P1R as 800/15 lumens? Seems strange that the same typo would be all over.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 4, 2015)

mckeand13 said:


> Why do a lot of online stores (not Surefire.com) list the P1R as 800/15 lumens? Seems strange that the same typo would be all over.




Laziness.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 4, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Laziness.


The specs of the P1R was originally 700 lumens (2013), then 800 lumens (2014), and finally released as 600 lumens. The retailers probably used an older version of the product description.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link! Saved to my favorites. 




NH Lumens said:


> That is a good price. The best price I have seen is $175.00 plus shipping at www.swfa.com - another good place to do biz with.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 4, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> The specs of the P1R was originally 700 lumens (2013), then 800 lumens (2014), and finally released as 600 lumens. The retailers probably used an older version of the product description.



I stand 1/2 corrected.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 5, 2015)

Where's the best place to order this light in Canada?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 5, 2015)

magnum70383 said:


> Where's the best place to order this light in Canada?



Thats a great question. As soon as a Canadian member realizes it's asked daily and buys a banner add, they will be in business. HINT HINT WINK WINK.

That said, Im not sure but there are ways to purchase in Canada. I will have to let someone else jump in on that one. Maybe even call SF?


----------



## AZPops (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure if they have the best prices, but, if you go to Surefire's web site. Click on find Dealers, they have a search for Canadian Dealers. This recent thread started by one of our new members from Canada, ehy (hope I placed the "ehy" in the proper place? ... :laughing. He was looking for online Dealers, however for different manufacturers, but, the info in this thread may help you.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393821-New-guy-from-Canada 

Good luck!

Pops


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dunno if you're trying to be funny or just being an ***, but I'm quite sure Canadians don't put an eh after every sentence :nana:
With that said, thanks for sharing the link!  



AZPops said:


> Not sure if they have the best prices, but, if you go to Surefire's web site. Click on find Dealers, they have a search for Canadian Dealers. This recent thread started by one of our new members from Canada, ehy (hope I placed the "ehy" in the proper place? ... :laughing. He was looking for online Dealers, however for different manufacturers, but, the info in this thread may help you.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393821-New-guy-from-Canada
> 
> ...


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Got my P1R dual mode today. Very nice light. Im well satisfied with it. The beam and tint are very nice. Even it being a cool tint, it leans towards neutral and does not appear to be green to my eyes. Something worthy of mention, the surefire 18650 that came with mine appears to have a steel contact at the negative end. Some users complained earlier in the thread about the tailcap spring on the tactical version marring the negative contacts. I have the clicky dual mode P1R so it want be a problem for me anyway.


----------



## jarobi (Jan 13, 2015)

FYI, I've cracked the head off my P1R. The usual X series red loctite. The P1R parts Lego with all the other X series lights I have. A Fivemega Fury body looks great with the Peacekeeper head.


----------



## Hef (Feb 3, 2015)

Anybody running a *AW18650P34 AW 18650 Protected 3400 mAh *in their P1R Peacekeeper? I have a Peacekeeper on the way and ordered some of these batteries from Lighthound. Any feedback would be appreciared.


----------



## jarobi (Feb 3, 2015)

Hef said:


> Anybody running a *AW18650P34 AW 18650 Protected 3400 mAh *in their P1R Peacekeeper? I have a Peacekeeper on the way and ordered some of these batteries from Lighthound. Any feedback would be appreciared.





It will fit fine. The Callie's 3600 is longer and larger in diameter than anything on the market, it fits.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 5, 2015)

Good light wish it had a mid level


----------



## Hef (Feb 15, 2015)

I have had my Peacekeeper about two weeks now and I have to say this is a great light! I have a SF BACKUP, LX2 and a M6LT Guardian whichare all great lights but the Peacekeeper is my favorite. Nice wide beam andgreat throw. I like the fact that it takes rechargeable batteries or CR123primaries. I bought the AW 18650 3400mah and they are working really well. If someone is looking for a great all around light or not sure which SF should be their first the Peacekeeper has my vote(I got the non-tactical version).


----------



## Krahl (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello, I haven't bought a light in a long time but this is really tempting me. I just have two questions, does the beam have a donut hole and does the electronic make a high frequency noise like the E1D Defender does? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 21, 2015)

There is a very nice review here from fellow a member, Jim, 880ARM. 

http://flashlightguide.com/2014/09/review-surefire-p1r-peacekeeper/


----------



## Hef (Mar 21, 2015)

No donut hole and no buzzing on mine. I own 5 SF lights and this one is my favorite. Here is why: Compact, takes rechargeable and primary batteries, great runtime and great throw and brightness. If i had to pick one the P1R would be it!


----------



## Krahl (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the fast reply. Light is ordered  THANKS!


----------



## kj2 (Mar 21, 2015)

I wonder why there aren't that much videos and reviews on this light.


----------



## etc (Aug 7, 2015)

Surefire has a 18650 light. Wow, I just found out this. It is certainly a positive development. 

not sure if this is the primary P1R thread but will post this here. 

how does this beam profile compare to say Malkoff M61?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 7, 2015)

etc said:


> Surefire has a 18650 light. Wow, I just found out this. It is certainly a positive development.
> 
> not sure if this is the primary P1R thread but will post this here.
> 
> how does this beam profile compare to say Malkoff M61?


The few pieces I saw has got a horrible greenish tint. No more Surefire for me.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 7, 2015)

Am still thinking about getting one. Just received a E1D Led Defender that I bought at the Mall section, and I really like it. I wonder if SF will bump up the high mode? To the 800 lumens area.


----------



## xdayv (Aug 7, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Am still thinking about getting one. Just received a E1D Led Defender that I bought at the Mall section, and I really like it. I wonder if SF will bump up the high mode? To the 800 lumens area.



The prototype was @ 800, so it's possible...


----------



## apwoodr (Nov 28, 2015)

Ordered mine today from Amazon on a lightning deal for only $100!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 29, 2015)

apwoodr said:


> Ordered mine today from Amazon on a lightning deal for only $100!


That's a great deal! ordered mine for $150


----------



## Parax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all 

Just joined - I'm not a flashlight hobbyist, but I've been looking for a replacement light for my old aging Maglight for a while.

I've mostly settled on the SureFire P1R Peacekeeper as it's small (perfect for fitting in a small bag for EDC which is what I'm going to be using it for), bright, hardwearing and most importantly rechargeable.

Now, I don't mind spending a bit extra upfront to have better long term reliability. In that regard, I'm thinking about buying the Peacekeeper but replacing the supplied 18650 battery with someone that has a little better reputation. I've done some research and people say that the Redilast brand, among others, is a good option. I was looking at getting the Redilast R18650-3400 from their official site (I'm in the UK but can't seem to find any UK distributors - same with the actual Peacekeeper torch itself).

However I've also heard that Some 18650 batteries have flat ends, and others have little nubs on the end and some torches don't work with one type or the other. Also, apparently the Redilast batteries are fatter than others, and may not fit in the battery tube. So I'm wondering if anyone knows - does the SureFire P1R Peacekeeper work with Redilast batteries? If not, which brand should I get?

Also - what's the best 18650 charger to buy?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome to CPF Parax! I'm planning on acquiring this same light this month too. An online review I read indicates that this light has a spring at the positive end of the light, so I plan to use an Orbtronic 3500 flat top cell in it. I use and like my Olight Omni-Dok charger for various 18650 and other size cells too. Good luck...


----------



## Parax (Dec 6, 2015)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Welcome to CPF Parax! I'm planning on acquiring this same light this month too. An online review I read indicates that this light has a spring at the positive end of the light, so I plan to use an Orbtronic 3500 flat top cell in it. I use and like my Olight Omni-Dok charger for various 18650 and other size cells too. Good luck...



Thanks for your reply JohnnyBravo! Unfortunately I have some bad news. Whilst waiting to get approved I decided to just go for it, and bought the batteries from EDCPlus (a supplier for Redilast) and then bought a charger from Amazon... And then when I went to place the order with Surefire - Bam, no UK shipping option. Not even a link to International dealers on their page - you have to contact them. So I did some digging and apparently not only do they not supply to the UK but they forbid any distributors from shipping to the UK for some reason... I managed to find a couple of online stores which sell SureFires here in the UK (such as Nightgear) but none of them seem to stock the P1R Peacekeeper, so I've had to cancel my order with Amazon (easy enough) and contact EDCPlus to cancel too - hoping they'll be kind enough to stop the order, otherwise I'll have $50 of batteries that I can't use and are useless to me.

So, yeah. Bit of a pain. I'm not sure what SureFire's problem is with Brits... Anyway, it's back to the drawing board I guess. While I'm here, maybe Y'all can give me a flashlight recommendation? My requirements are:

1. Must be small (ideally less than 6" and not too thick) as will be an EDC in a small bag
2. Should be very bright! It's replacing a crappy Maglite so I'm hoping for something very bright but also with clear, clean white light
3. Ideally it'll be rechargeable as 123A batteries are super expensive for some reason over here. Would rather pay £50-£100 for a couple of really good rechargeable and a nice charger and see them last a lot longer
4. Ideally it should have a long battery life, especially if it can't be rechargeable.
5. Needs to be tough and able to withstand falls, splashes with water (waterproof would be even better) and general rough wear and tear

I don't have a specific budget in mind but I'm happy to pay a premium to get something that ticks all the boxes


----------



## Parax (Dec 6, 2015)

Never mind! After all that I managed to track one down on eBay instead and have just been reinstating all my orders. Hopefully that's all going through now so if and when the torch turns up I can give a yes or no on the compatibility question, and do a mini review while I'm at it 

If any other UK people see this and want to know how to get hold of a P1R Peacekeeper - Check eBay, it's about your only option unfortunately.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Had to order mine on eBay as well. Not a fan of ordering a product like this via eBay, but their was no other option. I use the provided SF 18650 in my P1R and it holds up very good. No complains here about runtime. Almost since day one as flashaholic I use EagleTac 18650s. Fits every flashlight that I've, and are one of the smallest (length and width -wise) on the market.
To charge those, I've a Xtar VP1 and XP4 charger. I highly recommend Xtar chargers.


----------



## Parax (Dec 6, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Had to order mine on eBay as well. Not a fan of ordering a product like this via eBay, but their was no other option. I use the provided SF 18650 in my P1R and it holds up very good. No complains here about runtime. Almost since day one as flashaholic I use EagleTac 18650s. Fits every Flashlight that I've, and are one of the smallest (length and width -wise) on the market.
> To charges those, I've a Xtar VP1 and XP4 charger. I highly recommend Xtar chargers.



Ah! I happened to get a Xtar charger - I went for the VC4. Can't remember how I found out about them but I did a bit of googling and they seemed pretty cool. I guess at least if the Redilast batteries don't fit, I'll still have the SF one - good to hear that it's a good battery. I have a habit of storing away supplied batteries as they're usually inferior to anything you can buy separately. I did find the Eagletac 3400 on Amazon UK though so I'll bookmark that for future purposes, thanks!


----------



## rjking (Dec 7, 2015)

Check Flashaholics and Ledfire Torches. They give out CPF discounts.


----------



## davyro (Dec 31, 2015)

Parax said:


> Ah! I happened to get a Xtar charger - I went for the VC4. Can't remember how I found out about them but I did a bit of googling and they seemed pretty cool. I guess at least if the Redilast batteries don't fit, I'll still have the SF one - good to hear that it's a good battery. I have a habit of storing away supplied batteries as they're usually inferior to anything you can buy separately. I did find the Eagletac 3400 on Amazon UK though so I'll bookmark that for future purposes, thanks!



Alright & welcome Parax i'm from the UK as well i also bought my Peace keeper from a dealer from the U.S on ebay,i'm really commenting to give you a bit of info about 18650 batteries & getting them in the UK.
Nearly every brand of 18650 rechargeable are just companies putting a wrapper on Panasonic/sanyo batteries they have the patents on most of the tech.So go straight for genuine panasonic's on ebay you can get
great deals on 2 x 18650's & they're the 3400 mah ones so they re just about the best you can get.Any companies quoting more than 3600mah in a 18650 are talking crap as thats the highest achieved in an 18650.
all the best for the new year


----------



## tonkem (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone answer whether the Peacekeeper has circuitry to allow the use of unprotected 18650's? Does it have a low voltage cutoff, to shutoff the light, like other lights like Zebralight do?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Haven't read anything about that, so I think not.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 13, 2017)

Just noticed that SF changed the specs for this light on their site. It used to say 1.75 hours on high; now it's 2.75. And low used to be 46 hours, now it's 58. Wonder what changed? Battery, emitter, regulation?


----------



## kj2 (May 13, 2017)

Battery change would be easy to increase runtime. Mine came with a 2600mAh battery. These days they should include a 3400 at least. And maybe SF has adjusted the regulation a bit.
Don't think they changed the led.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 13, 2017)

I agree; and if they did that, then that's a nice change. But on their website, they still list a 2600mAh battery as an accessory immediately to the left on their Peacekeeper page. Well, I just bought a new dual mode Peacekeeper. New but old stock. Dealer had been sitting on that one for 8 months, so I'm sure it'll have the 2600 - but I plan to use my Orbtronic 3500 in it.


----------



## xdayv (May 14, 2017)

The 2600mah from SF seems to be of good quality, but wished they upgraded it, the Dominator's battery also seems outdated for today's standards.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 14, 2017)

I don't recall seeing other quality or name brand 18650s lower than 2600; oh well, perhaps I'll keep it as a spare and just use the 3500 Orbtronic as the main one...


----------



## RobertMM (May 14, 2017)

NCR18650GA cells would be a superb match for this light.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 14, 2017)

Argh. I see that the package is at my post office 4.5 miles away. If it WERE an Amazon package, it should be delivered today. Oh well, I'm off tomorrow, so I can be around when it'd delivered.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 18, 2017)

Have had the light for 4 days now. It IS my dedicated nightstand light near the 1911. I like it very much. 

Has anyone gotten one recently w/ a more powerful battery? If so, how many mAh? SF told me, via phone, that they didn't know the new capacity, but that they think it does indeed have a higher cap. battery hence the updated runtimes on their website.


----------



## EzGoingKev (May 19, 2017)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Has anyone gotten one recently w/ a more powerful battery? If so, how many mAh? SF told me, via phone, that they didn't know the new capacity, but that they think it does indeed have a higher cap. battery hence the updated runtimes on their website.


I just received mine yesterday. On the side of the box it lists the 1.75 run time. The 18650 it came with is a 3.7v 2600mAh which is the same listed on their site.

I would like to know if they updated the light as one of the reasons I bought it was for the 2.75 hour run time.


----------



## RobertMM (May 19, 2017)

If someone can take current readings on low and high modes, we can extrapolate the capacity of the new battery, if ever SF has updated runtime with a larger cap battery.


----------



## Fairplayinc (May 23, 2017)

Had this light. The lack of a decent clip made me sell it. Even bought a titanium clip that just didn't feel right. Awesome nightstand light or holstered.


----------



## RobertMM (May 24, 2017)

Fairplayinc said:


> Had this light. The lack of a decent clip made me sell it. Even bought a titanium clip that just didn't feel right. Awesome nightstand light or holstered.



The black Triad with integrated clip looks like a superb match for the P1R.


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 26, 2017)

Anyone who has this and the Fury.. Is it worth the price over the Fury? All things considered!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 26, 2017)

I think owning both is good. I like that the Peacekeeper would not need to bored for an 18650 since that is how it's designed. But on the other hand, having a light that comes on in low is good too. Choices, choices. Such a good to hobby to be in...


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 26, 2017)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I think owning both is good. I like that the Peacekeeper would not need to bored for an 18650 since that is how it's designed. But on the other hand, having a light that comes on in low is good too. Choices, choices. Such a good to hobby to be in...


LOL very true. I guess the Peacekeeper is better for Tactical usage rather than EDC for that very reason.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 29, 2017)

So today marks 2 weeks since I've had my dual mode P1R. The supplied battery is still doing wonderfully after I charged it. I have Orbtronic 3500s laying around. I just want to see how that OEM cell does/lasts; and then I might charge it and just keep it in storage. So far, I'm finding that I probably use the low mode 70% of the time; and it's no big deal to double press the button to get to it.


----------



## xdayv (Jun 4, 2017)

Fairplayinc said:


> Had this light. The lack of a decent clip made me sell it. Even bought a titanium clip that just didn't feel right. Awesome nightstand light or holstered.


The Dark Sucks Ti clip fits well on the P1R... what Ti clip did you use?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 20, 2017)

Just got off the phone with SureFire. They tell me it is officially packaged with a 3400 mAH battery now - at least directly from them.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 20, 2017)

Very nice! Bump in runtimes are always good.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 20, 2017)

I still haven't even tried the stock dual port SF charger. Don't know if it works. I just use my Olight Omni Dok charger. I've heard that the stock charger is slow though...


----------



## xdayv (Jul 20, 2017)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I still haven't even tried the stock dual port SF charger. Don't know if it works. I just use my Olight Omni Dok charger. I've heard that the stock charger is slow though...


it's turtle slow.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 21, 2017)

Stock charger outputs 500mA.
That is fine for a 2600mAh cell but the 3400 will need 1Amp for decent charge times.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't understand the electronics of chargers/batteries; but does that mean if a 2600 mAh battery is DEAD, it'd take just over 5 hours to charge? i.e., 2600/500 = 5.2


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 22, 2017)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I don't understand the electronics of chargers/batteries; but does that mean if a 2600 mAh battery is DEAD, it'd take just over 5 hours to charge? i.e., 2600/500 = 5.2



Yep. It'll output 500mA until then cell is nearly full, then slow down to maybe 50mA or so until the cell reaches 4.2V or whatever programmed end voltage.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 22, 2017)

Makes sense RobertMM, thank you. I just looked at the bottom of my Omni Dok charger, it says output is 4.2v at 1.0 amp, so it's twice the rate of the SF charger. I was going to toss the SF charger, but I think I'll keep it - just in case the Omni Dok breaks.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 12, 2017)

Bumping this thread to ask a question. What is the diameter of the Surefire 3400mA battery?

Bill


----------



## Beard Man (Nov 13, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Bumping this thread to ask a question. What is the diameter of the Surefire 3400mA battery?
> 
> Bill




Surefire 3400mAh ~17.5mm , a bit thinner than 18650 KeepPower 3500, which is ~18.00mm.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, Beard Man.

Bill


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 23, 2017)

I didn't NEED it but wanted one; so I just ordered the SF 18650A 3400 mAH battery. My P1R came with the 2600. Even though I'd been using an Orbtronic 3500 in it, I like to keep certain things consistent along the OEM line. (circa 80s, I liked the idea of all Kenwood components for car stereos ;-)

PS. My P1R has been jealous of late since I got the UM2. :mecry:


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 23, 2017)

JohnnyBravo said:


> (circa 80s, I liked the idea of all Kenwood components for car stereos ;-)



That's what was up. Kenwood 16 x 9's on the rear deck. Master of Puppets in the cassette player. :rock:

Hard not to feel sorry for your P1R. Things were perfect in the beginning. That is until the UM2 caught your eye, all filled out and twisty in the right places.

Edit: I meant 6 x 9's. Duh.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 23, 2017)

HAHA/LOL! Back then, I preferred TDK Metal tapes when I recorded/mixed my own songs! (and ya had to have an auto-reversing player!)

I have a feeling that once I get that pretty, shiny and black SF 3400 and put it in the "P1R", I'll get re-energized and use it for awhile. :twothumbs


----------



## megam (Dec 13, 2017)

Anybody have info or an educated guess on when the P1R may be updated? It's not been touched for 3 years, and fallen behind the rest of SF's lineup.

Part of me thinks now is the time to buy: battery tech progression has made the runtime more practical than what SF aims for, the update may have a worse beam pattern, and this version's never been cheaper.


----------



## Dave D (Dec 14, 2017)

megam said:


> Anybody have info or an educated guess on when the P1R may be updated? It's not been touched for 3 years, and fallen behind the rest of SF's lineup.
> 
> Part of me thinks now is the time to buy: battery tech progression has made the runtime more practical than what SF aims for, the update may have a worse beam pattern, and this version's never been cheaper.



Given that the G2X Pro now has the same output (15/600) and only costs $70 it would seem that the Peacekeeper should receive an upgrade, although that may put its performance close to the Lawman.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 15, 2017)

My gut feeling says if they upgrade it, it'll be 800 lumens on 2xCR123s, and the 600 lumens on an 18650.

My SF 18650 (3400 mAH) cell should show up in tomorrow or Saturday's mail. Been a long wait; I have the original 2600 in it now...

(Update Just got the new SF 3400 cell yesterday. I drained it down to cut-off, and after charging, the charger said 3361 mAH! Close enough for me, kudos! ;-)


----------



## Dave D (Feb 4, 2018)

The Peacekeeper is no longer featured in the 2018 Catalogue, which is surprising!

The R1 Lawman is also missing in action from the Catalogue.

However both are still shown on the Surefire website for now.


----------



## xdayv (Feb 4, 2018)

@Dave D - interesting nevertheless... is there a downloadable PDF format available? TIA.


----------



## Dave D (Feb 4, 2018)

xdayv said:


> @Dave D - interesting nevertheless... is there a downloadable PDF format available? TIA.



Viewable here https://issuu.com/modusgroup/docs/2018_catalog_proof but I haven't found a downloadable one yet.

The link has the word proof in it so it may not be the final version I suppose.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Feb 4, 2018)

E2D and E1D are no longer in there either. E1D I’m not surprised by with the new one-cell lights and pricing, but the E2D was really a staple SF light. All the lights that have been removed have been discounted heavily on other sites, so now is really a good time to pick them up. I really liked my Peacekeeper when I had one.


----------



## pdeethardt (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks like both models of the Peacekeeper have disappeared from Surefire's website.


----------



## Dave D (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks like they are making way for the new *Fury Dual Fuel* models.


----------



## mikespike2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Bummed to see the light was discontinued. I have two P1R, wondering if I should try and pick up another. It's a fantastic light.

The ID of the bore on my light is 18.90mm.
Surefire '18650' 2500mAh: Dia 18.75mm. Length 68.86mm.

Batteries I've purchased for it:
EVVA 3400mAh protected Panasonic NCR18650B: Dia on 2 samples 18.70, 18.67mm. Length 68.95 and 68.96mm.
EVVA 3500mAh protected Panasonic/Sanyo NCR18650GA: Dia is 18.71mm. Length 69.11mm.
EVVA 3200mAh Protected LG 18650MH1 : 18.97mm. Less voltage drop at full charge, unfortunately it is not close to fitting.

I bought a few of each from MTN Electronics, in stock and they ship next day.
I have used the GA cell in my light for several months now.

I see Surefire has since released the SF18650A at 3400mAh.
Anyone know the OEM part for this cell? Hopefully it's not the NCR18650B, this cell is worse performing compared to the newer NCR18650GA in terms of voltage sag. I've attached a plot from lygte.

I saw someone earlier ask for current measurements for high/low with the P1R. I'll work on this next week and post my findings.


----------



## AZPops (Mar 25, 2018)

mikespike2 said:


> Bummed to see the light was discontinued. I have two P1R, wondering if I should try and pick up another. It's a fantastic light.
> 
> The ID of the bore on my light is 18.90mm.
> Surefire '18650' 2500mAh: Dia 18.75mm. Length 68.86mm.
> ...



Late to the game, but thanks for the tip on the batteries Mike. Ordered 4 from MTN Electroincs as well. My P1R came with the 3400 mAh battery.

What held me back for so long is the knurling, and hi/lo switch. Bought a few feet of 1.25 inch shrink tubing, which cured the knurling part of my hesitation. All batteries are on the charger, and will be carrying the light this evening (work). Think I'm going to like this light!

I've been carrying my Fury's for so long (XML and a swapped, XPG2). It's gonna be nice to have the feel of a new light for a change!

Pops

PS Got lucky on the tint lottery, cause this one has a nice tint.


----------



## AZPops (Mar 26, 2018)

OK, I'm officially bummed. ... 

Carried the P1R last night, and ... I feel the bezel's leading (imo aggressive) edge will start cutting into my vest pocket. I'll wait till summer and holster it. I really like this light though! Great feel in hand, nice beam, tint and brighter then my XML Fury. I'll get accustomed to the hi/lo switch.

Pops

PS does anyone know if the lens is glass? Reason for asking is; I'm thinking about picking up more shrink tubing to cover the edge of the bezel. Thanks!


----------



## Grave78 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am a first time poster long time lurker on these forums. I was hoping for some help with my Surefire Peacekeeper. After a battery change the flashlight is stuck in low beam mode. I tried using different rechargeable batteries as well as two cr123s. I even tried using a different tailcap hoping something would fix my favorite flashlight. If anyone could help that would be great. Otherwise I will be calling Surefire to see if they will repair it. Thanks in advance!

-Brad from Michigan


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 4, 2018)

Grave78 said:


> Hello everyone! I am a first time poster long time lurker on these forums. I was hoping for some help with my Surefire Peacekeeper. After a battery change the flashlight is stuck in low beam mode. I tried using different rechargeable batteries as well as two cr123s. I even tried using a different tailcap hoping something would fix my favorite flashlight. If anyone could help that would be great. Otherwise I will be calling Surefire to see if they will repair it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Brad from Michigan



You've probably done everything SF recommends except for the famous paperclip test from the flashlight FAQs page:



> *My dual-output flashlight only works at the low-output setting — what's wrong?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [*=1]If the flashlight does not turn on with fresh batteries installed, perform the "paper clip test" as follows:
> 1. With the new batteries still in the light, unscrew and remove the tailcap.
> 2. Using a metal object such as a paper clip or key, simultaneously touch the flat center of the exposed battery terminal and the rear metal rim of the flashlight; the flashlight should turn on.
> [*=1]If the flashlight does not turn on using the paper clip test with fresh batteries installed, the problem may be dirty or greasy tailcap threads. Refer to the question below, "What parts of my flashlight need to be maintained?", paying attention to the information on cleaning.
> [*=1]If the flashlight does not turn on after cleaning the threads, it may be the tailcap switch, although failures of our simple "tactical" switches are extremely rare. At this point, please call SureFire at 1-800-828-8809 and ask for Customer Service.



https://www.surefire.com/faqs

Recently I've used email to contact SureFire customer service with (usually ) good results.


----------



## Grave78 (Apr 4, 2018)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> You've probably done everything SF recommends except for the famous paperclip test from the flashlight FAQs page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the information! I appreciate the swift response! 

After using the paperclip test I think the flashlight is still only outputing the low beam but I will do more testing when I am home from work. I have a new 6PX Pro to use as a reference.

Is there any other potential fixes I could try? Maybe spray it down with some electrical contact cleaner?

Thanks again!


----------



## Jose Marin (Apr 4, 2018)

You've done all you can do with out voiding the warranty. I recommend calling them and waiting on hold, just explain what is going on and they have you mail it to them. they'll either repair it, replace it or since it's disconnected they might replace it with a newer similar model. Ive delt with their costomer service a lot and they are awesome everytime, just takes a month for replacement is the only thing that sux.


----------



## Jose Marin (Apr 21, 2018)

I had a feeling my bored p2x fury 600lm would behave the the same as the p1r and i was right, didnt bother doing a cr123 test since it's safe to assume it would be the same.






Comparing the factory 2600mah battery to a 3500mah lg mj1 courtesy of flashlight guide. I use a small low powered fan in my tests that would effect the graph. Not sure if flashlight guide uses fans


----------



## eff (May 4, 2018)

Dave D said:


> The Peacekeeper is no longer featured in the 2018 Catalogue, which is surprising!
> 
> The R1 Lawman is also missing in action from the Catalogue.
> 
> However both are still shown on the Surefire website for now.



It looks like they removed quite a few lights from their products page.No idea why they would do that (tough competition on flashlight market ?)
Anyway it's too bad the P1R is discontinued. It was the only 18650 light in their catalogue.


----------



## Slumber (May 4, 2018)

eff said:


> It looks like they removed quite a few lights from their products page.No idea why they would do that (tough competition on flashlight market ?)
> Anyway it's too bad the P1R is discontinued. It was the only 18650 light in their catalogue.



It has more to with the release of the 18650 compatible DFT Fury's I presume.


----------



## AZPops (May 14, 2018)

Does anyone make a smooth bezel for the P1R?

Thanks,

Pops


----------



## tokaji (Jul 21, 2019)

eff said:


> It looks like they removed quite a few lights from their products page.No idea why they would do that (tough competition on flashlight market ?)
> Anyway it's too bad the P1R is discontinued. It was the only 18650 light in their catalogue.



They put back the P1R dual to their product page


----------



## Slumber (Jul 21, 2019)

It's a solid light.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 21, 2019)

YMMV... but for me, 1 of the last very good Surefire lights in recent years.


----------



## Dave D (Oct 18, 2019)

Just received a P1R Peacekeeper and was surprised that it that it is slightly out thrown by my original Fury (rated at 500 lumens).

The reflectors are different the Fury has a smoother Orange Peel finish and the finish on the Peacekeeper is more coarse.

I like the Peacekeeper and for me the fact that it comes on in high first is the main buying point. 

My only gripe is the crenelated bezel, it's a flashlight not a weapon!!

I'll be upgrading the 2600mAh battery to a 3500 version.

I'm surprised that SF never brought out a Dual Fuel H/L version of the P3X Fury, with 1000 lumens it would have been a good duty light.


----------



## Slumber (Oct 18, 2019)

I have two P1R's with very different reflectors. I also had a Fury Tactical that had a more floody beam than my regular Fury, similar to the P1R on the left.


----------



## Dave D (Oct 18, 2019)

Slumber Pass said:


> I have two P1R's with very different reflectors. I also had a Fury Tactical that had a more floody beam than my regular Fury, similar to the P1R on the left.



That'll explain why some find their P1R's out throw the Fury, I wonder why the changed and which is the current version.

Thanks for posting the photo!


----------

